# CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..



## hdtogo (14. Februar 2018)

*CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Hallo an alle. Also gleich eines vorweg, ich möchte hier niemand zu nahe treten oder irgendwie persönlich angreifen. Hier schreibe ich nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen nieder.
Also ich habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengebaut. 
Besteht aus Asus Prime z370-a und einem Intel i5 8600k und einem Noctua NH-15D mit 2x 140mm Lüfter.( Weiss lackiert)  RAM usw sind ja nebensächlich jetzt mal für dieses Thema. 
Gehäuse wäre da noch ein Fractal Design R5 in Weiss, mit Seite Fenster. Dazu sind oben 2x 140mm Be quiet silent wing 3 ( von gehäuse raus),  vorne 2x 140mm Be Quiet Silent wing 3 (gehäuse rein), unten eine Be Quiet silent wing 3 120mm (gehäuse rein), und ein silent Wing  Rückseite (Gehäuse raus),  also Gesammt 8 Lüfter.

I habe den i5 8600k stabil auf  genau 5 GHz getaktet mit einem maximalen V core  1.365 Volt. Ob das jetzt zuviel ist an v core Weiss ich net. Mit 1.410 v core wurde er stabil mit 5,2 GHz laufen. Was den sweetpoint aber wohl überschritten hat damit. 

Aber egal, mit 5 GHz geht er bei Benchen nicht über 50 Grad hinaus. Auch nach 3 Stunden liegt die Temperatur zwischen 48 und 51 Grad. Weiss da echt net was das Köpfen da noch bringen soll aus das mein i5 sich vielleicht einen schnupfen holt bei der Kälte. Ich denke wenn man ein anständiges Gehäuse, einen richtigen airflow aufbaut,  und sich eine Stunde hinsetzen und seine lüfter Kurve anpasst kann man sich jedes Köpfen sparen,  sofern man einen anständigen Kühler draufbaut.
 Und mein PC steht im Wohnzimmer,  und ist absolut unhörbar. Auch unter volllast. Wobei das Gehäuse auch Gedämmt ist.
Finde es ehrlich gesagt ein Witz das da irgendjemand das Köpfen angefangen hat und jeder glaubt er muss da mitlaufen. Anders geht ja nix mehr. Und das sich Firmen da noch geköpfte prozessoren verdammt teuer bezahlen lassen und das zu extremen Preisen,  weil da irgendein lustiger da seinen Namen da rauf graviert, ist sowieso na dazu habe ich  keine Worte dafür.
Ein jeder Prozessor schafft seine 4.8 bis 5 GHz mit bis  zu 1.4 v core. Da braucht man nix pretestet zu komplett überhöhten Preisen zu kaufen.
Aber komische Leute kaufen öfters komische sachen.. 
Ich habe 245 Euro für meinen i5 8600k 5 GHz bezahlt. Im cincb3nch 15 sind da 1200 Punkte. Das passt dann schon.
Und es gibt bessere prozzessoren was die v core angeht. Aber Köpfen klingt irgendwie unnötig wenn man sich ein wenig Gedanken macht mit Airflow,  und einen anständigen Kühler draufbaut. 
Es gibt auch bessere Wege für einen kühlen Kopf ohne dabei die Garantie zu verlieren oder komplett überhöhte Preise zu bezahlen für etwas was eh so ziemlich jede CPU kann..
Zumindest sind das meine Erfahrungen dazu..  Ich brauchst nicht, und ich mach auch nicht..


----------



## Killermarkus81 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Mir fehlt einfach Zeit,Lust und Geduld mich mit so viel Blödsinn zu beschäftigen!
Ich denke du verwechselst gerade Idle mit 
Lasttemperaturen und sprichst dir gerade eine Bankrott Erklärung in technischem Verständnis aus!


----------



## hdtogo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Aha. Also wen ich gerade mal sagen wir mal Prime 95 so lange laufen lasse wie mein Schweinebraten mit 3 kg braucht, und da reden wir mal von gut 2,5 Stunden und mehr,  und bei einer auslastung von beinahe sagen wir mal bis 100%, eine Temperatur ausgelesen in echtzeit,  mit CPU Z und Hwinfo mit einer G19 an Display angezeigt von maximal 51 Grad,  Dann denke ich rede ich nicht von Idle.
Und der  Schweinebraten gelingt auch immer so zur Info..


----------



## Don-71 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU KÃ¶pfen vÃ¶llig Ã¼berbewertet..*

Komisch das alle Technik Magazine rund um den Globus da andere Werte liefern.
Mußt du wohl einen siebener im Lotto erwischt haben!

Ubertaktung, Leistungsaufnahme, Temperaturen - Intel Core i5-8600K: Sechs Kerne fur die Mittelklasse

Und genau das schreibt jedes Magazin!


----------



## Stueppi (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ja mein i7 4790k läuft auch mit 5ghz bei 50°C nur mit einem Macho hr02.. aber ich werde keine beweisbilder liefern.. müsst ihr so glauben..

..


----------



## hdtogo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdahl (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Das kann nur ein Auslesefehler oder ein Fehler bei der Testmethodik sein. Solche Temperaturen sind unrealistisch mit der gezeigten Kühlung.
Oder du hast eines der ganz seltenen Exemplare erwischt die ab Werk doch verlötet wurden. Ich habe gehört jede 100'000te CPU von Intel wird mit diesem Feature ausgeliefert 

Edit: jedenfalls finde ich die Schlussfolgerung die du aus deiner Beobachtung ziehst reichlich vorschnell. Wenn ich andere Daten bekomme als JEDER andere, was ist dann mein erster Gedanke?
A) Alle anderen doof, ich hab schließlich bewiesen dass sie allesamt falsch liegen. Jeder einzelne von Ihnen, egal ob altgedienter Hardware-Journalist oder erfarener Hobbyschrauber, alle unfähig CPU-Temperaturen richtig zu testen und auszulesen
B) Vielleicht stimmt doch etwas mit meinem Versuchsaufbau nicht, ich prüfe das lieber noch 2-3 mal sorgfältig bevor ich veröffentliche und über alle herziehe die angeblich 30-40K höhere CPU-Temperaturen haben.


----------



## markus1612 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Krasse Anwendung, die du da verwendest.
Der CPU-Z Benchmark nutzt kein AVX und ist absolut das falsche Programm zum Stabilitätstest von OC oder zum Test der Leistungsfähigkeit des Kühlers.


----------



## Jeretxxo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

@TE:
pics or it didn't happen.

Ich denke ja auch das du die ausgelesene min. Temperatur mit der ausgelesenen max. Temperatur verwechselst.

Bereits geköpft, unter Luft, wäre die Temperatur angesichts des Taktes und der Vcore schon schon seeehr gering.
Das wäre mit der normalen Intel TIM unter Garantie nicht drin.


Edit: Das die Worker schon ausgestiegen sind bei deinem Prime95 Test ist dir sicher auch schon aufgefallen...oder? 
Wie soll der Dann bitte unter Vollast stehen? 

Edit2: Irgendwie sind deine Aussagen auch nicht schlüssig, wenn ich mir die Werte auf deinem Panel und deine hier geposteten Vcore Werte so ansehe.


----------



## claster17 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Welche Temperaturwerte werden bei "CPU" eigentlich abgegriffen? Sockeltemperatur? Kerntemperatur?

Mach mal einen Screenshot, wo mindestens 10min das aktuellste Prime95 Small FFTs lief und lass HWiNFO die Kerntemperaturen anzeigen.


----------



## hdtogo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ja hab gesehen. Hab gerade keine anderen Fotos am tablet. Morgen mach ich dann paar Tests mit Fotos.


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ich rieche ein own goal bei den Bildern^^
Auf jeden Fall kannste deine Werte vergessen, ist natürlich Käse alles.


----------



## 45thFuchs (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Prime95 Version,mit Cpu-z screenshot zuzüglich version wär praktisch.
Dazu noch ohne die 2 gecrahten Workloads,ganz stabil ist das System also nicht.
Was die Logitech Tastatur von sich gibt wird das forum nicht Akzeptieren.
Die programme müssen nebeneinander Auf Screen zu sehen sein,laufend nach einigen Minuten.
Am besten mit HW monitor ein paar mal einen Screen machen.
Ich würde der Tastatur zugunsten deiner Hardware aber wenig glauben schenken.


----------



## hdtogo (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ja stimmt schon das ich das wohl besser machen hätte sollen. Dieses prime Foto war wohl nix. Hatte nur das eine drauf. Natürlich habe ich dann weiter optimiert und getestet bis alles ok war.
Gerne mache ich morgen dann die von euch geforderten Tests und Bilder.  Und was da Hwinfo da jetzt für eine Temperatur ausliest ob sockel oder kern oder Schweinebraten kann ich net sagen. 
Im Idle hab ich so an die 27Grad oder 28.  Unter Volle last eben maximal 51 Grad. 
Aber werde mich morgen eben nochmal hinsetzen is ja kein  Problem.


----------



## a160 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

leise kann das nicht sein, wenn ich das beim kurzen drüber schauen richtig sehe... 1600rpm auf der CPU... nene, unhörbar ist das sicher nicht


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Bist gerade am Kochen machst mir hunger mitn schwinebraten

So test für max heat prime95 bitte tu dir den gefallen @stock tdp limit einstellen im bios
prime95 29,3 small fft max heat
die temps gehen garantiert auf die 100°c zu
hwinof64 v5,72
cpu package unter cpu
peci unter mainboard
das sind physische sensoren
nicht cpu package dts verwechseln (digital thermal sensor)


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Du schreibst du hast einen i5 8600k.

Natürlich köpft den niemand. Warum auch?

Das Thema ist nur interessant wenn man die CPU im Labor ans technische Limit bringen will.
Einzige Ausnahme waren die Intel Haswell Prozessoren, da deren Heatspreader nicht ordentlich mit der CPU verbunden wurden. Aber ich denke das ist bei den Nachfolgern kein Problem mehr.


Von dem restlichen Unfug da oben will ich jetzt gar nicht mal reden ...  Wen interessieren die Temperaturen bei vielleicht 1% Prozessorlast? 

Und ja, der NH D15 reicht auch mit normalem OC locker aus um alles kühl zu halten. Ist immerhin der beste Luftkühler auf dem Markt.


----------



## markus1612 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Köpfen macht auch Sinn, wenn man kühlleistungstechnisch limitiert ist, z.B. in einem kleinen Gehäuse, oder wenn man einfach die Temperaturen so niedrig wie möglich halten will.


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Naja und wieso bitte kann man geköpfte i5 mit OC Garantie bei so einem  gekannt laden kaufen? Der König lässt grüßen.. 
Um weit über 100 Euro mehr?
Sicher weil man das nicht macht, oder besser gesagt niemand macht und braucht...
Meine Rede. Das besucht wirklich niemand..


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Naja und wieso bitte kann man geköpfte i5 mit OC Garantie bei so einem  gekannt laden kaufen?


Weil es einen Markt dafür gibt.

Es braucht auch niemand Fidget  Spinner, trotzdem konnte man sie kaufen (oder kann es immer noch).  Einfach weil es den Markt dafür gibt.
Mit Sinnhaftigkeit hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## matti30 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

die Blume auf dem Rechner... wird die gegossen?  oder ist die echt plastik? 

Dennoch würde ich mir sowas niemals auf den Rechner stellen. Egal ob echt oder unecht. Ach und wenn worker bei prime stoppen, dann war die Spannung wohl doch noch bissl zu niedrig.
Und neben einen Kühlschrank würde ich meinen Rechner auch nicht unbedingt stellen.


----------



## markus1612 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Naja und wieso bitte kann man geköpfte i5 mit OC Garantie bei so einem  gekannt laden kaufen? Der König lässt grüßen..
> Um weit über 100 Euro mehr?
> Sicher weil man das nicht macht, oder besser gesagt niemand macht und braucht...
> Meine Rede. Das besucht wirklich niemand..



Gut, dass du nicht den Markt bestimmst, denn von Märkten hast du scheinbar nicht so den Plan (nicht persönlich nehmen!).
Caseking bietet die CPUs an, eben weil es einen Markt dafür gibt.

Die 100€ Aufpreis beinhalten a) die Lohnkosten, denn eine CPU köpft sich nicht von allein, b) die Materialkosten für das Flüssigmetall, c) die Kosten für den Fall einer Garantie, denn das Köpfen ist ja nicht durch die Garantie von Intel abgedeckt, und d) den Gewinn, ohne den wirtschaftlich orientierte Unternehmen meist gar nichts machen.


----------



## jhnbrg (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

@hdtogo: Um deine Behauptungen zu beweisen musst du schon aussagekräftige Beweisfotos liefern, wie z.B. das hier:

Hier Messung von meinem 8700K@4.9GHz (AVX Offset=3) unter prime95 v29.3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU ist geköpft und wird von dem Silverarrow SB-E mit 2 Lüftern gekühlt.

Alles andere, was du gepostet hast, ist einfach nur bulls...t.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Das sieht realistisch aus
Wäre mir aber zu nah am limit


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdahl (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Gleich das erste Bild, unten links
Aber Hauptsache erst mal zur Sicherheit so weit wie möglich aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
Da hast du dann auch eine Antwort auf die Frage wieso Köpfen sinnvoll sein kann. Nicht jeder will seinen CPU-Kühler mit 1600rpm laufen lassen um die CPU gerade noch so auf gesunden Temperaturen zu halten.


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Das ist eine unecht Pflanze. Kommt daher weil meine Freundin unbedingt 2 Katzen haben muss. Zum anderen haben wir 2 Kinder.
Wir haben schon mehrfach versucht echte Pflanzen zu verwenden. Die waren nach 3 Tagen erledigt. Muss warten bis die Katzen naja woanders wohnen..


----------



## Killermarkus81 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Sag mal, kapierst du´s nicht, oder was ist los? 

Das ist dein erstes Bild - links unten! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die letzte Zeile sind Average Werte - also Durchschnitt! 
Wenn deine CPU ne halbe Stunde bei Idle @30 °C läuft und ne halbe Stunde bei 80°C dann zeigt diese dann eben 55° an!


----------



## MarkusK531 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Also ich sehe da auch um die 84 °C. Ein klassischer Fail würde ich sagen. 

Edit: Die Tastatur liest die durschnittliche Temperatur der CPU aus. Das ergibt natürlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

<Ironie>
Aber seine Tastatur sagt doch 50°, das muss doch stimmen, die 86° sind bestimmt mit einem Offset, der Ryzen hat doch auch sowas also ist das bei Intel doch sicher auch so  nur keiner wusste es... bis jetzt
</Ironie>


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Die 1600 hört man nicht. Aber auch wenn ich mich jetzt zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne, so könnte ich ja noch was lernen von euch. Zb Welche Temperatur wird jetzt von Hwinfo mir angezeigt usw. Den dann können diese 52 grad ja nicht stimmen.
Aber da ich noch 15-  20 grad von throttle entfernt bin reicht eine anständige luftkuhlung locker aus.
Da braucht niemand Köpfen oder einen Wasserkühlung. 
Aber ihr könnt ja mal eure eure Temperatur posten mit geköpfte CPUs.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



MarkusK531 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da auch um die 84 °C. Ein klassischer Fail würde ich sagen.



Es ist die Art und Weise wie man schreibt - die Überschrift sagt ja schon alles! 

Wenn man das ganze als Frage aufgebaut hätte, wäre ja alles in Ordnung, aber so macht man sich einfach nur zum Horst!


----------



## amdahl (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ich höre 1600rpm. Mich stören schon 800 beim konzentrierten Arbeiten.


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Hwinfo liest die Temperatur für die G15 Tastatur aus. Die Tastatur zeigt es mir nur an weil sie eben ein Display hat..


----------



## Jeretxxo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Und zu dem bekannten Laden... Caseking... der Preselected und vorgeköpfte CPU's verkauft, das sind dann garantierte Werte UND die CPU behält ihre Gewährleistung des Händlers, welche bei Privat OC oder Köpfen verloren geht. 
Es gibt für alles einen Markt, ob sinnvoll oder nicht und wer es sich trotz einfachen Anleitungen nicht zutraut oder schlicht die Zeit nicht aufbringen kann, der kauft eben so eine CPU, der Markt dafür wird sicher nicht _riesig_ sein, aber immerhin gibt es einen Laden der eben genau diese Nische bedient.


Und nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema, schön das du dich selbst "überführt" hast.


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Hwinfo liest die Temperatur für die G15 Tastatur aus. Die Tastatur zeigt es mir nur an weil sie eben ein Display hat..


Der Wert, der da angezeigt wird, hat aber keine Relevanz. Das hast Du nun verstanden, oder?


----------



## the.hai (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Aber Hauptsache immernoch Recht haben wollen^^

Auch die letzten Screens zeigen wieder nicht alle Worker, obwohl die CPU schon kocht, bestimmt nch stabil. 

Ich hoffe du legst nicht im ganzen Leben so einen Wert auf ungeprüfte und einseiige Quellen.


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Um ehrlich zu sein interessiert mich das nicht wirklich ob hier im Internet irgendwelche Leute denken das ich ein Horst bin oder nicht.
Ist ja nicht so das mich da jetzt auf der Straße erkennt dann und sagt. Schaut da ist der Horst der sich mit den Temperaturen nicht auskennt. 
Und ob hier jetzt auf mich ein paar Leute einbauen oder nicht juckt mich eigentlich eher weniger. 
Trotzdem hoffe ich auf ein paar Leute hier die noch sachlich h Antworten können. Für den Rest naja würde sagen ohne euch wäre es auch ein wenig langweilig..


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Sachliche Antworten auf welche Fragen? Die Erklärung dafür, dass das Köpfen der CPU lohnen kann, hast Du doch nun. Schließlich kennst Du jetzt ja die realen Temperaturen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Die 1600 hört man nicht. Aber auch wenn ich mich jetzt zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne, so könnte ich ja noch was lernen von euch. Zb Welche Temperatur wird jetzt von Hwinfo mir angezeigt usw. Den dann können diese 52 grad ja nicht stimmen.
> Aber da ich noch 15-  20 grad von throttle entfernt bin reicht eine anständige luftkuhlung locker aus.
> Da braucht niemand Köpfen oder einen Wasserkühlung.
> Aber ihr könnt ja mal eure eure Temperatur posten mit geköpfte CPUs.



Elektromigration steht in Zusammenhang mit Spannung und Temperatur - mach mal ne Fühlprobe was 80°C tatsächlich sind. 
Ich kann dir Beispiele nennen wo GPU´s abrauchen die keine 40°C gesehen haben (Wassergekühlte Referenz Titan), dafür aber die Spannungswandler durch sind! 

Es ist also ganz simpel - möchtest du statt 85°C ca. 65°C erreichen und deiner CPU etwas gutes tun, musst du köpfen!

Ich sehe jetzt genau das Gegenteil bestätigt von dem was du behauptest - zumal die Sache im Sommer noch kritischer wird. So würde ich jedenfalls keine CPU betreiben...


----------



## mihi83 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Allerdings sollte es dich interessieren warum die Leute denken dass du ein Horst bist 
Offensichtlich scheinst du schwer belehr-/bekehrbar zu sein, auch wenn man dir deinen Fehler auf dem Silbertablet serviert.

Der ein wenig überhebliche Ton deines Eingangsposts tut sein übriges


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Welche Temperatur liest den dann Hwinfo aus das mir da 50 grad angezeigt werden?
Und wie hoch darf im Alltag die Temperatur den sein wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehen das ich über 80 Grad HABE? Und ihr Henker. Läßt euch doch nicht immer gleich so provozieren, schon gar nicht von einem Horst.


----------



## the.hai (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Nagut, das bringt hier nichts, setz die Vcore auf 1,5v, damit auch jeder Worker stabil läuft, Temperaturen werden schon passen.


----------



## amdahl (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Wir haben ihn gefunden: den Intel-Tim


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Welche Temperatur liest den dann Hwinfo aus das mir da 50 grad angezeigt werden?
> Und wie hoch darf im Alltag die Temperatur den sein wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehen das ich über 80 Grad HABE?


Deine Fragen wurden hier im Thread schon beantwortet. Du musst natürlich auch die Posts lesen, die sich nicht um Zimmerpflanzen drehen.


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Dann muss ich wohl noch bißchen testen.


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> @hdtogo: Um deine Behauptungen zu beweisen musst du schon aussagekräftige Beweisfotos liefern, wie z.B. das hier:
> 
> Hier Messung von meinem 8700K@4.9GHz (AVX Offset=3) unter prime95 v29.3
> 
> ...




Das ist traurig. Geköpft, nur 4. 6 GHz ein so hoher v core und dann über 85 grad. Verkauf mal diese Krücke. 
Damit kannst du doch nicht glücklich sein..


----------



## mihi83 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

ich sag nur "AVX"


----------



## facehugger (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Das ist traurig. Geköpft, nur 4. 6 GHz ein so hoher v core und dann über 85 grad. Verkauf mal diese Krücke.
> Damit kannst du doch nicht glücklich sein..


Ey du Horst Prime95 samt AVX-Befehlssatz ist doch die höchste Last die du der CPU zumuten kannst. Solche Werte erreichst du doch im ganz normalen PC-Alltag nie. Kann ich von meinem geocten "Heizwell"-i7-4770k bestätigen. Was hilft ist die Spannung abzusenken und den Sweetspot zu suchen...

Sweetspot, weiße Beschaid???

Gruß


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ganz schön unnötig


----------



## the.hai (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Ganz schön unnötig



Ja das ist dein ganzer Thread leider von Anfang an


----------



## chocochipsbaer (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ich hab es vorhin schon einmal gelesen, frage aber nochmal. Hast du nun verstanden, was köpfen deiner CPU bringt und warum es für bestimmte Anwendungsgebiete sinnvoll ist?


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Ganz schön unnötig



Hast Du denn noch irgendwelche Fragen, bei denen man helfen kann?


----------



## Jeretxxo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Das ist traurig. Geköpft, nur 4. 6 GHz ein so hoher v core und dann über 85 grad. Verkauf mal diese Krücke.
> Damit kannst du doch nicht glücklich sein..



Das hat eigentlich nichts mit Krücke zu tun, schau dir mal die Package Power an, da stehen satte 240 Watt an, ein Prozessor gibt den Mammutanteil an Energie als Wärme ab, dazu scheint auch der Lüfter nicht sonderlich schnell zu laufen.

Ich sage einmal so... wie viele Stunden am Tag _spielst_ du Prime95? Wahrscheinlich nicht sehr oft.
Wieviele der regulären Anwendungsszenarien nutzen AVX2 & above? Wahrscheinlich nicht so viele.
Also, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Prozessor überhaupt je in den 80°C Bereich kommt? Wahrscheinlich nicht sehr hoch.

Das zitierte Nutzer-Beispiel, ist wahrscheinlich einfach so eingestellt, das der im *normalen* Gaming Alltag ausreichend kühle Temperaturen aufweist, mit einem geringen Lärmpegel.
Da AVX2 & above, seltenst in irgendwelchen Spielen zu finden sind und das wird sich auch nicht ändern, muss der Kühler und die Lüfter auch nicht auf Turbinen Niveau laufen.


Plus, ist das ein i7, kein i5, die werden bereits von Haus aus ne ganze Ecke Wärmer.
Schau doch mal was bei dir für eine Wattage am Package steht unter 5 GHz @TE.


Wobei ich auch sagen würde, das mit ein wenig Tweaking etwas bessere Werte vermutlich möglich wären.


Und zum Schluß noch eins, ob der Prozessor nun mit 4,6 GHz, 4,8 GHz oder 5,0 GHz läuft, macht in Spielen doch eh nur einen sehr geringen Unterschied und selbst in Anwendungen nicht übermäßig viel aus, das ist entweder fürs Ego oder weil man eben doch grade noch die letzten 5 FPS aus dem System haben will für flüssigeres Spielen.

Was dafür aber überproportional steigt ist der Stromverbrauch und nicht die Leistung.

Köpfen würde ich, für _meinen_ Teil nicht wegen OC, sondern der Möglichkeit die Laustärke weiter zu reduzieren, die Lüfter langsamer drehen lassen zu können und dennoch einen kühlen Prozessor und eine kühle Sockelumgebung zu haben und wenn dann noch immer Luft ist für OC, wird das mitgenommen.


Achja und in dem Zitat, wurde zwar von "geköpft" gesprochen, jedoch nicht davon das Liquid Metal aufgetragen wurde, es gibt auch Menschen die Köpfen ihre CPU und erneuern einfach nur die billige Intel Zahnpaste, hab ich mal gehört... 
 Von den Temperatur Werten, würd ich fast darauf tippen das der Nutzer nur die WLP erneuert hat, statt LM aufzutragen, aber das ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Deine temps liegen im mittel im rahmen
Aber die amx werte sind 85°c und gut10°c über dem tcase max was ich empfhelen würde
zudem säuft die cpu extrem viel strom
was wieder ein ausgehebeltes tdp limit andeutet
der so1151 v3 kann bis zu 180w liefern (nur cpu)
dazu kommt wandler verlust +10-20% und mainboards verbrauch
dann sind gut 250w durchaus realistisch.
nebenbei recht gutes sample erwischt 5ghz bei 85°c ungeköpft ist gut
geköpft würde das mal nur auf 65°-70°c kommen und innerhalb des tcase limit.
Nur würde ich keine Cpu ohne smt kaufen.

Deine Anfangsbehauptung hast du selbst widerlegt.


----------



## jhnbrg (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Das hat eigentlich nichts mit Krücke zu tun, schau dir mal die Package Power an, da stehen satte 240 Watt an, ein Prozessor gibt den Mammutanteil an Energie als Wärme ab, dazu scheint auch der Lüfter nicht sonderlich schnell zu laufen.
> 
> Ich sage einmal so... wie viele Stunden am Tag _spielst_ du Prime95? Wahrscheinlich nicht sehr oft.
> Wieviele der regulären Anwendungsszenarien nutzen AVX2 & above? Wahrscheinlich nicht so viele.
> Also, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Prozessor überhaupt je in den 80°C Bereich kommt? Wahrscheinlich nicht sehr hoch.



Meine gepostete Messung dient lediglich dazu um dem TE zu zeigen, was eine CPU an Saft ziehen kann und wie heiß diese unter extremen Bediengungen wird. 



> Das zitierte Nutzer-Beispiel, ist wahrscheinlich einfach so eingestellt, das der im *normalen* Gaming Alltag ausreichend kühle Temperaturen aufweist, mit einem geringen Lärmpegel.
> Da AVX2 & above, seltenst in irgendwelchen Spielen zu finden sind und das wird sich auch nicht ändern, muss der Kühler und die Lüfter auch nicht auf Turbinen Niveau laufen.



In meinem normalen 24/7 Betrieb wird die CPU mit 5Ghz@1.37V betrieben. Maximale Temperatur beträgt dabei knapp 70°C (AC Origins alles auf Ultra). Die Lüfter sind so eingestellt, dass die max rpm nicht 1000 rpm übersteigen. Dabei ist der Rechner sehr leise, max 32dB.  Außerdem habe ich mehrere OC-Profile, mit denen ich bei unterschiedlichen Szenarien arbeite. Für jedes Szenario sind entsprechende Drehzahlen festgelegt.



> Köpfen würde ich, für _meinen_ Teil nicht wegen OC, sondern der Möglichkeit die Laustärke weiter zu reduzieren, die Lüfter langsamer drehen lassen zu können und dennoch einen kühlen Prozessor und eine kühle Sockelumgebung zu haben und wenn dann noch immer Luft ist für OC, wird das mitgenommen.



Genau das!



> Achja und in dem Zitat, wurde zwar von "geköpft" gesprochen, jedoch nicht davon das Liquid Metal aufgetragen wurde, es gibt auch Menschen die Köpfen ihre CPU und erneuern einfach nur die billige Intel Zahnpaste, hab ich mal gehört... Von den Temperatur Werten, würd ich fast darauf tippen das der Nutzer nur die WLP erneuert hat, statt LM aufzutragen, aber das ist reine Spekulation.



CPU ist geköpft und mit LM versehen. Recht hohe Temperaturen sind, wie oben gesagt, nur wegen begrenzten Lüfterdrehzahl.


----------



## facehugger (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Ganz schön unnötig


Nicht immer allet so bierernst nehmen. Und für die teils harschen Antworten hier hast du ja schließlich auch selbst gesorgt...

Gruß


----------



## onlygaming (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Das ist traurig. Geköpft, nur 4. 6 GHz ein so hoher v core und dann über 85 grad. Verkauf mal diese Krücke.
> Damit kannst du doch nicht glücklich sein..



Bei den Temperaturen kannst du dich ja nicht beschweren, die sind bei dir ja praktisch gleich. Ohne AVX geht die CPU auf 4,9 Ghz von ihm.

Mir wären >80 Grad zuviel aber es ist ja deine Entscheidung.


----------



## butzbert (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Mal ne Frage an die Leute die Positiv zum Köpfen stehen. Welche VCore nutzt ihr?


----------



## 4B11T (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



butzbert schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Leute die Positiv zum Köpfen stehen. Welche VCore nutzt ihr?



 1,3v @5,0GHz mit AiO

Aber 8700K, also 12 Prime Worker, nicht nur 6 wie hier im Thread.

Ps. In Topic. Ich hätte den NH-D15 selbst lange genug um sagen zu können, dass er oberhalb 1200upm hörbar ist bei 1600 durchaus als störend wahrnehmbar ist.


----------



## butzbert (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Welche Temp hast du?


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Stimmt schon das bei 1600 u der Lüfter hörbar ist. Normal dreht er bei 1200 ca. Da ist er so gut wie nicht hörbar.
Zumindest den ganzen PC hört man so wie nicht. 
Und eines muss man euch ja lassen. Ein so korrektes Forum, ohne das jemand ernsthaft ausfallend wird gibt's es nicht sehr viele.
Da muss ich schon den Hut davor ziehen wie sauber und ruhig es hier zugeht. Und das obwohl ich schon leicht provoziert habe. 
Ich denke das ich das Köpfen meiner cpu aber nicht brauche. Die 80 Grad werden kaum erreicht beim zocken. Das hält der knabe schon durch, sonst wären es auch nur 250 Lehrgeld..


----------



## stuxcom (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ich finde das alles über 1000 rpm deutlich hörbar ist.

Wenn ich überlege das mein geköpfter 7700k bei 5Ghz von nem 5v Dark Rock Pro 3 gekühlt wird 
sollte dir klar sein, dass köpfen irgendwo seinen Sinn erfüllt und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Aber egal, mit 5 GHz geht er bei Benchen nicht über 50 Grad hinaus. .


Meinst Du, es ist eine gute Idee, den Rechner bei Frost draußen hin zu stellen?



stuxcom schrieb:


> Ich finde das alles über 1000 rpm deutlich hörbar ist.


Mich stören alle Lüfter ab 800U/min, ein eloop 140mm wird mir ab 650U/min viel zu laut. So unterschiedlich sind die Anforderungen


----------



## stuxcom (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mich stören alle Lüfter ab 800U/min, ein eloop 140mm wird mir ab 650U/min viel zu laut. So unterschiedlich sind die Anforderungen



Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich finde nur das 1000rpm ein guter allgemeiner Richtwert ist.


----------



## stuxcom (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

@TE

Du sagst ja das im Fall der Fälle die 250€ für die CPU ein gutes "Lehrgeld" wären.
Dann nimm doch läppische 50€ in die Hand, köpf deine CPU und lerne!


----------



## butzbert (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ich würd mal gerne wissen was die Köpfer an VCore und Temperatur haben???

Wenn ich gerade mal ne VCore von 1,3 Volt habe. Bin ich jetzt einfach mal so frech und behaupte das keine CPU in der Temperatur über 80 Grad kommt. Beim Spielen ca eine 
Durchschnitts Temperatur von um die 70 Grad. Also das ganze jetzt mit der gleichen CPU ungeköpft. 

Und was soll in diesem Fall köpfen bringen???


----------



## Hauwexis (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Am besten fragst du beim nächsten mal einfach vernünftig nach. Du hast halt viele Fehler gemacht, was ja an sich nicht schlimm ist. Das Köpfen bringt wirklich viel. Man sagt 10-20 °C. Wobei das dann eher 20°C sind, wenn man sich die Ergebnisse der Nutzer anguckt die schon geköpft haben. Also ist da eine Menge Potenzial drin.  Kommt sich auch sehr stark auf das Gehäuse an und die Lüfteranordnung bzw die Menge. Hat man einen guten Luftstrom im Gehäuse kann auch die Wärme schneller herausgeschaufelt werden. Desweiteren habe ich bei meinem Fractal Design R5 gemerkt das diese blöde Fronttür echt die Temperatur beeinflussen kann. Getestet habe ich das beim übertakten meines i7 6700K. Dort konnte ich beobachten das unter Prime95 bei vollast die Temperaturen um 4-5°C niedriger waren wenn ich die Fronttüre weit aufgemacht habe im Vergleich zur geschlossenen Türe. Weil einfach die Lüfter durch die geschlitzten Öffnung in der Seite der Tür nicht genug Luft ansaugen können. Habe das 3 mal gemacht und jedes mal ein Temperaturunterschied von 4-5°C. Wie du siehst spielt das große ganze eine Rolle. Alles spielt da mit rein. 

Je nach CPU Kühler bringt es sogar schon etwas einen 2 oder 3 Lüfter an die Lamellen dran zu bauen sofern es möglich ist. Bei manchen Kühlern wird nur einer mitgeliefert wie z.B bei meinem Noctua U14S aber es besteht die Möglichkeit einen weiteren zu befestigen. Auch das kann wieder das ein oder andere °C bringen. 

Da sollte man sich schon mal Gedanken drüber machen denn so einfach ist es eben auch wieder nicht. Man muss eben alles beachten. Und sich hier auch austauschen schadet nicht, dafür ist das Forum ja da.  Ich für meinen Teil werde beim nächsten Rechner auf jeden Fall die nächste CPU Köpfen. Alleine schon wegen den Temperaturen und dem damit einhergehenden Potenzial. Einen sehr guten CPU Kühler drauf und dann hat man beste  Voraussetzungen.


----------



## demonic (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

@*butzbert:*

Also ich hab mit dem 8700k bei 5,1 GHz @ 1.4v mit Prime nach ner Stunde um die 75 Grad, ohne köpfen war nur 5.0 @ 1.35v bei 80 Grad möglich.

Aber so allgemein kann man es ja eh nicht sagen, ist ja mit jedem Chip anders...


----------



## butzbert (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



demonic schrieb:


> @*butzbert:*
> 
> Also ich hab mit dem 8700k bei 5,1 GHz @ 1.4v mit Prime nach ner Stunde um die 75 Grad, ohne köpfen war nur 5.0 @ 1.35v bei 80 Grad möglich.
> 
> Aber so allgemein kann man es ja eh nicht sagen, ist ja mit jedem Chip anders...



Also ich kann mein 8700K ungeköpft auch mit 1,42 Volt betreiben. Wieso hast du bei 1,35 Volt aufgehört zu takten? 80 Grad sind doch völlig OK. 

Wo drauf ich die ganze Zeit hinaus will. Ist das sich alle Leute immer nur Gedanken um die Temperatur machen. Ist der CPU sowas von egal ob die 88 Grad hat oder 50 Grad. Die Spannung senkt die Lebensdauer der CPU


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Doppel Post sorry.


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab jetzt doch nochmal bißchen herumgefuchtelt im BIOS usw.  Siehe da, auch die Lüfter der CPU haben jetzt 1000 u/min. Damit sich hier nicht beschweren muss. Von dem abgesehen sind die Temperaturen noch besser geworden. 
Bin immer noch der Meinung, Köpfen braucht man nicht. Kauft euch lieber eine anständige kühlung inkl Lüfter und schaut auf den Airflow. 
Und ich denke das die meisten es ja nicht mal richtig machen. Hauptsache wichtig mitreden wollen sie alle. 
Trittbrettfahrer.. Mehr nicht


----------



## RtZk (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ganz dumme Frage, aber wie kommt er mit einem Multiplikator Bereich von 8-43 und einem Bus Speed von 100 auf  einen  5ghz Takt?, normalerweise müssten dann doch 8-50 stehen? (3. Bild in dem Post über dem meinen).


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Kauft euch lieber eine anständige kühlung inkl Lüfter und schaut auf den Airflow.
> Und ich denke das die meisten es ja nicht mal richtig machen. Hauptsache wichtig mitreden wollen sie alle.
> Trittbrettfahrer.. Mehr nicht


Sagt der, der bis vor ein paar Stunden nicht einmal wusste,  wo er die Temperatur ablesen muss.  Okay.  



RtZk schrieb:


> Ganz dumme Frage, aber wie kommt er mit einem Multiplikator Bereich von 8-43 und einem Bus Speed von 100 auf einen 5ghz Takt?, normalerweise müssten dann doch 8-50 stehen? (3. Bild in dem Post über dem meinen).



Da läuft er ja nur noch mit 4 GHz.


----------



## hoffgang (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Hab jetzt doch nochmal bißchen herumgefuchtelt im BIOS usw.  Siehe da, auch die Lüfter der CPU haben jetzt 1000 u/min. Damit sich hier nicht beschweren muss. Von dem abgesehen sind die Temperaturen noch besser geworden.
> Bin immer noch der Meinung, Köpfen braucht man nicht. Kauft euch lieber eine anständige kühlung inkl Lüfter und schaut auf den Airflow.
> Und ich denke das die meisten es ja nicht mal richtig machen. Hauptsache wichtig mitreden wollen sie alle.
> Trittbrettfahrer.. Mehr nicht



Bester Tipp...
Deswegen wird mein Stock 6700k mit einem DRP 3 und besserem Airflow als in deinem Gehäuse (ich hab sogar die Laufwerkkäfige ausgebaut...) in Spielen gerne mal bis zu 70° warm.
Generationen von Intel CPUs sind in diesem Forum OCed worden, aber jetzt kommt hdtogo, failed erstmal bei auslesen von Werten, erlaubt sich aber trotzdem ein Urteil über die Notwendigkeit des Köpfens.

Sorry, aber es wär einfach das Beste wenn du anerkennst dass deine Meinung nicht die hier vorherrschende widerspiegelt und wir es dabei sein lassen...


----------



## Duvar (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ja ja hast recht hdtogo, natürlich bringt köpfen nix, deine tollen Testresultate haben dies ja schön vor Augen geführt.
Die ganzen Leute sind einfach nur "hohl", selbst ein Intel stock Cooler sollte reichen bei Prime @ 5GHz bei 1.4V.
Anständige Kühlung und Lüfter brauchste auch nicht, bei mir zB sitzt einfach ein nicht angestöpselter Bügeleisen auf der CPU und meine wird bei Prime nicht mal 70°C warm @ 5GHz.
Als Lüfter lasse ich immer ab und zu einen wehen, sprich Pupsen, das reicht schon dicke aus.
Danke das du uns alle erleuchtet hast mit deinem Fachwissen und jetzt lasst den Thread bitte in der Versenkung verschwinden


----------



## demonic (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

@Butzbert
ich wollte ja auf 5.1 GHz, ja ich weis kaum Unterschied...aber darum kauft man sich ja nen K-Prozessor, ausserdem gehört sowas doch zum Spass dazu.

Köpfen muss man ja nicht, aber wenn man es kann warum den nicht? Man brauch theoretisch ja auch keinen 8700K, da gibts sicherlich gute preisgünstige CPUs...aber wenn man das in Frage stellt kann man sich ja auch nen 400€ Fertig-PC beim Discounter kaufen


----------



## amdahl (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Stark, erst völlige Ahnungslosigkeit demonstrieren und dann dazu übergehen Tipps für all die Ahnungslosen Trittbrettfahrer rauszuhauen die unfähig sind eine CPU anständig zu kühlen. In einem einzigen Thread.
So langsam dämmert es mir dass das hier einer der besseren Trollversuche sein könnte. Glückwunsch dazu. Andererseits, beim originalen Tim hatte ich auch oft den Eindruck, aber der meint anscheinend alles erst was er so von sich gibt 
Wie dem auch sei, ein Fall für die Ignore-Liste.


----------



## the.hai (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der einzige der hier keine Ahnung hat, scheinst leider du zu sein  meinen 6600k hab ich damals gern geköpft um bessere werte zu bekommen.

Solange du für nen Screenshot noch den Monitor fotografierst, biste eh als absoluter Noob erkennbar^^.


----------



## RtZk (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



keinnick schrieb:


> Da läuft er ja nur noch mit 4 GHz.



https://image.prntscr.com/image/gLXhmx8FTnqns5_OTs4hcw.png hier werden doch 5ghz angezeigt oder ?


----------



## chaotium (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Wow 5GHz bei ca 80 Grad, da kann ich nur gratulieren 
Mir tut der arme i5 leid


----------



## DARPA (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



the.hai schrieb:


> Solange du für nen Screenshot noch den Monitor fotografierst, biste eh als absoluter Noob erkennbar^^.


Die Tastatur muss ja mit ins Bild. Dat is wichtig


----------



## Salamango (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Wenn man sich so alles durchliest ist es spannender als jeder Film. 

Erst warst du nicht nur Respektlos sondern auch noch Frech. Hast dich als Allwissend hingestellt und keine anderen meinungen akzeptiert. Dann hast du irgendwann, allen anschein nach, eingesehen das du etwas falsch gemacht hast. So richtig zugeben wolltest du es nicht, naja aber du hast ja dann neue tests gemacht usw.

Dann kam deine Rückkehr... Noch Aroganter und Frech als zuvor... WOW! Respekt an diese Leistung 

Ich selber bin hier im Forum da hier sehr viele Leute sind die wirklich viel ahnung haben von dingen die ich selbst nur ankratze. Köpfen interessiert mich schon länger (also CPUs ;O) doch derzeit sehe ich da bei meinem 4770k als reine Gaming CPU keinen grund über 4,2 Ghz zu gehen. Alles läuft auf 1080p in 144 fps soweit ohne Probleme.

Man wünscht sich das du nur ein Troll bist, die Leute hier haben versucht dir zu helfen, dir gesagt was sie für erfahurngen haben und du hast es einfach ignoriert. Jemand der deutlich mehr vom handwerk versteht als du, zeigt seine Daten (die wirklich gut sind, nicht perfekt aber gut) und du ziehst sie runter...

Ich arbeite selber im Technischen bereich direkt am Kunden und hatte viele Gespräche mit Kunden die es Ähnlich verstanden haben sich selber aufzuspielen wie du gerade. Das Problem das diese dann nicht sehen, wir lachen diese dann eben aus wenn sie weg sind. Muss dich nicht stören, aber wenn du denkst das man von deiner art dann beeindruck sein soll, das ist nicht...

Um dann anschliesend noch was zum Thema direkt bei zutragen:

Mein i7 4770k reicht ja wie gesagt derzeit locker aus. Wie sieht es mit dem i5 der aktuellen generation aus? Wird dieser schon ausreichen für 4k 100 FPS bei Rollenspielen (grob gesagt jetzt mal) denn ich finde rein von den Daten her ist die aktuelle Generation von Intel einfach eine Kampfansage. 250€... mit Board und 16GB ram würde ich für knapp 400€ ein gutes upgrade für mein PC bekommen. Das ist für mich natürlich schon ne überlegung wert um dann doch noch etwas mehr raus zu ziehen in den zukünftigen Spielen. Bei meinem Setup (Steht in der Signatur) wo erwartet ihr da den Flaschenhals? Eher meine GPU oder meine CPU? Denn Kingom Comes Del. zb lief gestern nur noch mit 45 FPS auf Ultra... und das mag ich eig net


----------



## butzbert (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



demonic schrieb:


> @Butzbert
> ich wollte ja auf 5.1 GHz, ja ich weis kaum Unterschied...aber darum kauft man sich ja nen K-Prozessor, ausserdem gehört sowas doch zum Spass dazu.
> 
> Köpfen muss man ja nicht, aber wenn man es kann warum den nicht? Man brauch theoretisch ja auch keinen 8700K, da gibts sicherlich gute preisgünstige CPUs...aber wenn man das in Frage stellt kann man sich ja auch nen 400€ Fertig-PC beim Discounter kaufen



Das ist doch vollkommen ok, das Köpfen ist halt was für die Enthusiasten unter uns.
Macht dann ja auch Sinn in deinem Fall muss ich sagen. Sind jetzt zwar nur 100 MHZ, aber du nutzt halt den Gewinn durch das Köpfen aus.

Aber denke viele machen es wegen der Temperatur, wenn ich dann immer lese wenn ich meiner CPU was gutes tun will dann muss ich sie köpfen. Sorry Leute aber wenn ich meiner CPU was Gutes tun will dann betreibe ich die nach Hersteller Angaben. 

Die hohen Spannungen sind halt das was die CPU Lebensdauer verkürzt.

Nehmen wir jetzt mal mein 8700K ich möchte gerne unter 1,4Volt Vcore bleiben.
Weil irgendwie darüber macht mir jetzt Kopfschmerzen vielleicht auch unbegründet!
Ich habe bei 4,9GHZ All Core eine Spannung von 1,328 Volt das ganze Prime Stable mit eine Durchschnitts Temperatur von 74Grad und in der Spitze max 84 Grad.

Hatte schon 1,42Volt im Test mit 5GHZ keine Chance das System läuft nicht Stabil.
Macht das Köpfen jetzt in meinen Fall Sinn, wenn ich sowieso nicht so hoch mit der Spannung gehen will ?


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



DARPA schrieb:


> Die Tastatur muss ja mit ins Bild. Dat is wichtig



Und die Zimmerpflanze...


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



RtZk schrieb:


> https://image.prntscr.com/image/gLXhmx8FTnqns5_OTs4hcw.png hier werden doch 5ghz angezeigt oder ?



Ich  dachte Du meinst das 3. Bild?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz ehrlich? Hier passt vorne und hinten nix und ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob wir hier nicht ziemlich auf den Arm genommen werden sollen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Prime95 lief noch nicht mal eine Minute...


----------



## Zerosix-06 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich  dachte Du meinst das 3. Bild?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich es richtig sehe ist die 4GHz für die Ring/LLC Clock, was das genau ist weiß ich nicht, ich hab keine i7-8XXX CPU
Wenn du auf Bild 2 schaust, siehst du ebenfalls diese knappen 4GHz bei der Ring/LLC Clock und weiter oben die Core Clocks mit ~5GHz
also 5 GHz scheinen wohl anzuliegen soweit man das in den Fotografischen Screenshots sieht.


----------



## slot108 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Troll bitte nicht füttern


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Prime lief länger als ne Minute. Und nach 15 min oder so ändert sich da jetzt nix mehr großartig bei den Temperaturen.
Ihr solltet man den benchmark von dieser Intel extrem Tuning anwenden. Dieser scheint mir mehr zu bringen als die anderen Sachen.
Alles war stundenlang stabil, prime usw. Nur bei dieser Intel OC Software hatte ich sofort einen bluescreen. 
Und das net nur 1x. 
Denke erst wenn der PC dort auch stabil rennt ist er auch zu 100% stabil. Der ist ein bißchen extrem.

Und was verdammt nochmal habt ihr gegen meine Zimmerpflanze auf meinem PC?


----------



## Venom89 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Dein OC kann jeden bench stabil durchlaufen und dann bei Battlefield oder beim Browsen abschmieren.
Alltag ist der beste Test. Benches nur ein Indiz.
Die Max Temp erreichst du nach ca einer Stunde.
Vergiss nicht das diese anders aussehen sobald die GPU mitheizt. 
Aber wem sage ich das.

Grüße von jemandem, der Sinnlos seine CPU köpft.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sgdJacksy (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Diese Themen sind manchmal der Grund warum ich mich schäme Österreicher zu sein 

An den TE: statt hier rum zu motzen könntest du mit Hilfe der Community versuchen deinen CPU "richtig" zu übertakten und nicht herumpfuschen  und Elektroschrott fabrizieren.
Die Spawas des Mainboards verkraften den Vcore übrigens schlechter als der CPU


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Das erklär mir mal bitte genau was ich da jetzt verpfuscht habe? Das kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen was da jetzt schlecht sein soll?  Diese 8auer sagt in einem Video im Alltag nicht über 90 Grad gehen. Maximal 95 Grad. Und intel Weiss net mehr was er genau gesagt hat. Nur waren es über 100 Grad glaub 104 Grad ist innerhalb der Spezifikationen.
Na ich untr 80 bleibe und Ingame es noch weiter drunter kann da ungekopft nicht so a Pfusch sein.
Bist a bissl a Horsti was?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Bei deinen Posts schwanke ich zwischen schmunzeln und fremdschämen, aber in jedem Fall hast du Leben in die Bude gebracht!


----------



## butzbert (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Bekommt euch alle mal wieder ein 

Erklärt mal lieber dem TE auf Sinnvolle Weise was für das Köpfen spricht. Das hier ist ein Forum wo Menschen Fragen an die Community stellen. 
Aber das hau drauf Prinzip funktioniert ja auch viel einfacher, das war ja schon im Kindergarten so
Alle stehen in der Reihe und hauen drauf


----------



## amdahl (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



butzbert schrieb:


> Erklärt mal lieber dem TE auf Sinnvolle Weise was für das Köpfen spricht. Das hier ist ein Forum wo Menschen Fragen an die Community stellen.


Versuch mal jemandem etwas zu erklären der schon alles selber weiß und deshalb keine Argumente gelten lassen kann. Und sowieso die eigenen Ansprüche für allgemeingültig hält. Ein sinnloses Unterfangen.
Im Übrigen wurde eben keine Frage gestellt, sondern eine Behauptung in den Raum gestellt. Gleichzeitig eben alle für unfähig erklärt. Wieso sollte der TE auf die Argumente dieser unfähigen Trittbrettfahrer hören?


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Bald reicht mir echt. Da ich hier wirklich alleine auf verlorenen Posten stehe bin ich fast so weit das ich keine i5 echt einfach Köpfe.
Sicher kann es was bringen, nur es ist kein Muss wenn man auf 5 GHz takten möchte. 

Aber i h mach es ohne Klinge, wie geht das mit dem Schraubstock nochmal genau?


----------



## hoffgang (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Bald reicht mir echt. Da ich hier wirklich alleine auf verlorenen Posten stehe bin ich fast so weit das ich keine i5 echt einfach Köpfe.
> Sicher kann es was bringen, nur es ist kein Muss wenn man auf 5 GHz takten möchte.
> 
> Aber i h mach es ohne Klinge, wie geht das mit dem Schraubstock nochmal genau?



Ganz ehrlich: Lass es!
Bei dem was du hier bislang gezeigt hast, bitte lass deine CPU nicht leiden.
Wenn für dich! OC ohne köpfen funktioniert, dann sei doch froh & glücklich.

Nur versuch nicht aus deinem einsamen Beispiel eine allgemeingültige Regel aufzustellen und sie allen hier im Forum auf eine besserwisserische Art mitzuteilen.
Denn darin liegt das eigentliche Problem...


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hdtogo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt, anständiger Luftstrom, ordentlicher Kühler, gute Lüfter, das hört sich ja alles gut an.

Für mich sieht sowas aber ganz anders aus. vorne unten rein, oben hinten raus, 150m³/h, ein 100%iges Aluminiumgehäuse und schon hat man was ordentliches in Sachen Temperaturentwicklung. Selbst die Festplatten bewegen sich in ihrem optimalen Wert (35°C - 40°C). Man ignoriere die ASUS Spannungswandlertemperaturen, das ist der falsche Sensor, drehen die Lüfter mal höher geht der Wert auf unterirdische 16°C runter. 

Zum Thema köpfen, man kauft sowas einfach nicht und betreibt es dann mit hoher Spannung und hohen Temperaturen. Das überlebt das Ding auf Dauer keine 5 Jahre. Je höher die Temperatur, und je höher die Spannung, desto höher die Leckströme. Vor allem bei 5 Ghz und weit über den 80°C, bei 1,35V. Die sind nicht zu verachten. 

Ich zieh meinen Hut vor dir das du das so laufen lässt. Ich seh als maximale Grenze 70°C, ab dort müssen 10°C Reserve für eine Grafikkarte darunter sein. Wenn die dazu kommt steigen die Kerntemperaturen mal gerne um 5°C. Leider hast du keine GPU wie ich sehe. Das finde ich sehr schade. 

Zumal ich nichts über dein System weis, welches Netzteil verwendest du?

Und wieso baust du nicht den HDD Käfig aus und nimmst ein NAS oder ein externes Gehäuse um für einen ordentlichen Lutfstrom zu sorgen.


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Be quiet Pure Power 10 600 watt.. Und wo bin ich h weit über 80 Grad? Das war gestern mal. Festplatten Käfig Bau ich nicht aus. Sind ja nur 2 Festplatten drinnen.
Und die Luft strömt da sehr gut durch die Käfige.. 

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal ob meine CPU in 5 Jahren Tod ist. So lange hat noch nie ein System gehalten bei mir. 2 maximal 3 Jahre und es wird alles  getauscht. Eher 2 Jahre...


----------



## 4B11T (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

um nochmal hierauf zurück zu kommen:



butzbert schrieb:


> Ich würd mal gerne wissen was die Köpfer an VCore und Temperatur haben???
> Wenn ich gerade mal ne VCore von 1,3 Volt habe. Bin ich jetzt einfach mal so frech und behaupte das keine CPU in der Temperatur über 80 Grad kommt. Beim Spielen ca eine
> Durchschnitts Temperatur von um die 70 Grad. Also das ganze jetzt mit der gleichen CPU ungeköpft.
> Und was soll in diesem Fall köpfen bringen???



Prime 95 Blend test, mal ebend paar Minuten laufen lassen: hach wie toll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



52° wärmster Kern bei 1,3v LLC6

Aussage = null!!!

In Small FFTs steigen nach ein paar Minuten 1 - 2 Worker aus, also Spannung leicht erhöht auf 1,325v LLC6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nach 6 Minuten 74° & alle Worker noch am leben

Alles bei fixierten 6x 5,0GHz Core und 4,3GHz Ringbus

CPU geköpft, 360mm AiO, 23° Raumtemperatur


Insbesondere an den Threadersteller: 6 Minuten Small FFTs Test bei 5,0GHz, ohne dass ein Worker aussteigt und ich wette du must die Spannung weiter anheben und er fängt an nach 3 Minuten bei 95°+ zu throttlen auf 4,9 4,8 usw. GHz bis sich die Temperaturen stabilisieren.

Mir ist bewusst, dass der Small FFTs absolut realitätsfern ist und keinen praktischen Bezug hat. Aber in diesen extrem Situationen erkennt man den Nutzen des Köpfens halt am besten, wir reden hier von 20° Unterschied... wenn nicht sogar totale Instabilität im ungeköpften Zustand

Die 15° im Blendtest sind nichtsdestotrotz auch beeindruckend genug  Also: 0-8-15 User: CPU lassen wie sie ist, Hardwareenthusiasten und Übertakter: köpfen!!!


----------



## hdtogo (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Da throttle mal gar nix. Schon gar net bei diesem prime95. Sagte schon macht mal diesen intel extrem OC Tool benchmark.
Denke da rauchen noch ein paar pc von euch stabilos ab


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Die Temperaturen können sich nicht von Gestern auf Heute um 10°C unter den selben Bedingungen verändern. Das wäre ein Indiz für falsche Inbetriebnahme.

Also mein Unterbau rechnet seit 09/2012 vor sich hin. Da wackelt nichts, den 4 Kerner gegen den 6 Kerner vor 2 1/4 Jahren getauscht und das werkelt noch 5 Jahre so vor sich hin. Es muss stabil, kühl und mit harmonischen Spannungen betrieben werden. Also lieber einmal ordentlich kaufen, richtig einstellen, unter den besten Umgebungstemperaturen betreiben und ein Bier trinken wenn das Ding dann 10 Jahre rechnet ohne sich zu verrechnen. Ich geb ja immer 3 Stufen mehr an Spannung als Puffer nach einem Prime95 v.28.5 Costum Run.


----------



## butzbert (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



4B11T schrieb:


> um nochmal hierauf zurück zu kommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1,31 Volt Vcore Stabil zu bekommen ist ja jetzt nicht außergewöhnlich. Du hast eine gute CPU erwischt ist das eine Pretested oder Glück in der Lotterie?

Das Köpfen jetzt 20 Grad bringt ist neu für mich. Die meisten in Foren und der 8auer selber berichten von 10-15Grad.


----------



## 4B11T (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



butzbert schrieb:


> 1,31 Volt Vcore Stabil zu bekommen ist ja jetzt nicht außergewöhnlich. Du hast eine gute CPU erwischt ist das eine Pretested oder Glück in der Lotterie?
> 
> Das Köpfen jetzt 20 Grad bringt ist neu für mich. Die meisten in Foren und der 8auer selber berichten von 10-15Grad.



Lotto. CB Stable usw. ist mit deutlich weniger möglich.

20° im Prime 95 Small FFTs nach 6 Minuten... jede Wette


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



4B11T schrieb:


> Lotto. CB Stable usw. ist mit deutlich weniger möglich.
> 
> 20° im Prime 95 Small FFTs nach 6 Minuten... jede Wette



Jetzt bin ich neugierig. Wie viel Watt verbrät dein Package bei der Konfig?


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Bald reicht mir echt. Da ich hier wirklich alleine auf verlorenen Posten stehe



Du könntest ja auch mal darüber nachdenken warum du alleine diese exklusive Meinung hast.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Du könntest ja auch mal darüber nachdenken warum du alleine diese exklusive Meinung hast.


Weil wir zu oft an den Chemtrails geschnüffelt haben.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



butzbert schrieb:


> Das ist doch vollkommen ok, das Köpfen ist halt was für die Enthusiasten unter uns.
> Macht dann ja auch Sinn in deinem Fall muss ich sagen. Sind jetzt zwar nur 100 MHZ, aber du nutzt halt den Gewinn durch das Köpfen aus.
> 
> Aber denke viele machen es wegen der Temperatur, wenn ich dann immer lese wenn ich meiner CPU was gutes tun will dann muss ich sie köpfen. Sorry Leute aber wenn ich meiner CPU was Gutes tun will dann betreibe ich die nach Hersteller Angaben.
> ...





butzbert schrieb:


> Das Köpfen jetzt 20 Grad bringt ist neu für mich. Die meisten in Foren und der 8auer selber berichten von 10-15Grad.



Ich hab meinen i7 7700k köpfen lassen. laut messprotokoll (ich weiß grad nicht auswendig, welches Tool genutzt wurde), kam der nach einer Stunde auf bis zu 95°C. 
Nach dem köpfen unter gleichen Bedingungen nur auf 75°C. Macht eben ein Delta von 20°C aus. Das ist schon ne ganze Menge.

In der Praxis merke ich das aber auch. @stock war ich bei pubg oder Arma3 immer bei 80°C und mehr. Geköpft bin ich aktuell bei 4,7Ghz (ich bin noch dabei meine Grenzen auszutesten) und komme nicht an die 70°C heran.

In meinem Fall eine deutliche Verbesserung.

In deinem Fall würde es hinsichtlich der niedrigeren Temperaturen sinnvoll sein zu köpfen. 80°C ist, auch wenn es gut in der Toleranz liegt, eine Temperatur, die mir auf Dauer einfach viel zu hoch ist.
Ob das an der Spannung/Leistung Geschichte etwas ändern würde, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Was ich dir aber sagen kann ist, dass 100 oder 200 Mhz am Ende keinen großen Unterschied machen.
Lass dein Setup lieber nicht auf Anschlag laufen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir mit meiner Erfahrung zu dem Thema etwas helfen.


----------



## stuxcom (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Overclocken kann jeder - richtig offensichtlich nicht!

Der Kluge lässt sich belehren, der Unkluge weiß alles besser.


----------



## Defenz0r (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



stuxcom schrieb:


> Overclocken kann jeder - richtig offensichtlich nicht!
> 
> Der Kluge lässt sich belehren, der Unkluge weiß alles besser.



Das setzt aber voraus der der, der den andern belehrt alles richtig sagt


----------



## 4B11T (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich neugierig. Wie viel Watt verbrät dein Package bei der Konfig?



Kann HW Info leider nicht mehr richtig auslesen, sobald man im BIOS die Powertargets/limits alle auf max. gestellt hat, ich kann nochmal Coretemp testen, aber das greift vermutlich auf die gleichen Sensordaten zu.

Ich kann aber Fotos vom Schuko Wattmeter machen: idle/Prime95, müsste dann ja ziemlich genau die CPU Leistungsaufnahme sein. Da liege ich in Bereichen von weit über 150W! Wie gesagt: Delta P an der Steckdose: abzüglich Netzteil Wirkungsgrad, Spawa Wirkungsgrad, steigende Leistungsaufnahme anderer Komponenten beim Benchen (Ram...) usw.

auf 5,2GHz lässt sich das natürlich noch weiter steigern^^


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Also ich kann mit Heizwell nur bis Prime95 v26 testen. Da lieg ich dann bei 110Watt bei ca. 75C. Ab den neueren wirds bei 4,5Ghz surreal mit 180W.

Achja und beim Rendern mit Vegas erreiche ich 65C. Das entspricht dann aber schon der höchsten Anforderung an die CPU im Reallife.

i7 4790K @ 4,5Ghz bei 1,25V


----------



## Jolly91 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Es kommt immer darauf an welche Anwendung welche Komponenten im PC Gehäuse gleichzeitig belasten. Es hilft ja nichts wenn du die maximale Temperatur der CPU weist ohne zu wissen wie warm GPU + CPU werden wenn das mal eine viertel Stunde das PC Gehäuse aufwärm. Erst dann weist du wirklich wie gut die Kühlung in Extremsituationen ist. Hat man dann keine Probleme, kannst du bei Prime 30W dazurechnen.


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Nach längerem tweaken läuft er problemlos seit 2014. Aber würde die Option des Köpfens in Betracht ziehen wenns mal nötig werden sollte.
Was mich wirklich interessieren würde ist ob man die Haswells überhaupt (auch geköpft) in den neueren Versionen von Prime95 gekühlt bekommt?


----------



## butzbert (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen i7 7700k köpfen lassen. laut messprotokoll (ich weiß grad nicht auswendig, welches Tool genutzt wurde), kam der nach einer Stunde auf bis zu 95°C.
> Nach dem köpfen unter gleichen Bedingungen nur auf 75°C. Macht eben ein Delta von 20°C aus. Das ist schon ne ganze Menge.
> 
> In der Praxis merke ich das aber auch. @stock war ich bei pubg oder Arma3 immer bei 80°C und mehr. Geköpft bin ich aktuell bei 4,7Ghz (ich bin noch dabei meine Grenzen auszutesten) und komme nicht an die 70°C heran.
> ...


 
Bei Spielen hast du jetzt aber nur ein Delta von 10 Grad. Wenn die Raumtemperatur 5 Grad abweicht hast du schon ne große Toleranz. 

Hab nie geköpft aber alle die es haben berichten
das du nicht mehr Takt zur Spannung bekommst. 
Bedeutet du musst deine VCore weiter erhöhen
um einen nutzen durch deine verbesserte Wärmeabfuhr ziehen zu können. 

Und ich höre hier schon wieder jetzt läuft er mit 70 Grad. Das ist der CPU egal ob die 80 oder 60 Grad hat. Die hält in beiden szenarien ewig. Das ist genau wie mit den Ram und die Tollen Heatspreader die haben auch kein nutzen außer das die toll aussehen. 

Also wenn ich meinen köpfen würde dann nur mit einer VCore dauerhaft auf 1,45 Volt oder mehr. Dann hätte ich in meinen Fall um die 100MHZ mehr wenn es gut läuft. Durch die hohe Spannung wird sich die Lebenszeit auf jeden Fall verkürzen. Ich habe meine 3 Jahre Garantie verloren. Das ganze für 100 MHZ. Jetzt soll mir mal einer das Pro zum Köpfen verraten?


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



butzbert schrieb:


> Bei Spielen hast du jetzt aber nur ein Delta von 10 Grad. Wenn die Raumtemperatur 5 Grad abweicht hast du schon ne große Toleranz.
> 
> Hab nie geköpft aber alle die es haben berichten
> das du nicht mehr Takt zur Spannung bekommst.
> ...



Moment: ich hab schon etlichen die Haube abgezogen und dabei gings nie um 80°C oder 60°C, sondern eher darum, dass die wo es gemacht wurde schon im Temperaturlimit hingen.


----------



## butzbert (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Moment: ich hab schon etlichen die Haube abgezogen und dabei gings nie um 80°C oder 60°C, sondern eher darum, dass die wo es gemacht wurde schon im Temperaturlimit hingen.



Bitte ein bisschen genauer

Es gibt keine CPU die innerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen ins Limit laufen. Dann hast du eine fehlerhafte bekommen. Die kannst umtauschen genau dafür gibt es die Garantie.


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



butzbert schrieb:


> Bitte ein bisschen genauer
> 
> Es gibt keine CPU die innerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen ins Limit laufen. Dann hast du eine fehlerhafte bekommen. Die kannst umtauschen genau dafür gibt es die Garantie.



Schon mal nen Haswell mit boxed Kühler in ein Z Mainboard gesteckt ohne Undervolting ?
Aber der Kommentar von mir betrifft eher die CPUs die sich nicht ordentlich auf 4,5Ghz takten ließen.


----------



## butzbert (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Schon mal nen Haswell mit boxed Kühler in ein Z Mainboard gesteckt ohne Undervolting ?
> Aber der Kommentar von mir betrifft eher die CPUs die sich nicht ordentlich auf 4,5Ghz takten ließen.



Ich habe 3 Jahre einen I5 Haswell gehabt. Aber natürlich nicht mit einem Boxed Kühler. Denke da ist auch erst mal mehr der Kühler das Problem wie die Zahnpasta von Intel. 

Aber auch bei meinen Haswell hat es sich änhlich verhalten. Durch köpfen hätte ich eventuell 100-200 MHZ mein Takt anheben können. 

Köpfen ist für enthusiasten ist ja auch vollkommen ok. Aber finde es langsam echt nervig das es hier in Forum so dargestellt wird das es jeder machen muss der ne Intel CPU hat. 

Eine Wakü braucht auch keiner, die hat man weil man Bock drauf hat.  Durch meine WaKü kann ich meine 1080 dauerhaft mit 2100 MHZ betreiben. Mit Stock Kühler und ja mal gar nicht so ein schlechter ein MSI X was weis ich nicht Flow
Lief die mit 1860MHZ das ganze bringt mir jetzt keine 10 FPS. 

Aber immer noch mehr wie ein 8700k zu köpfen. Weil sich die CPU in jeden Spiel langweilt und sowieso unsere GPU im Limit hängt.


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ja mittlerweile mit dem AVX offset geht es natürlich bei allen Prozis von Intel ohne Köpfen.


----------



## hdtogo (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Also intel gibt an das man den 8600k oder 8700K mit bis zu 100 Grad auf Dauer betreiben kann.
Wenn ich da jetzt bei Spielen in einem Bereich bin mit vielleicht 75 Grad bin, dann ist das ja alles völlig im Rahmen von Intel. Und sollte er abrauchen, naja da ich nicht geköpft habe habe ich dann eh Garantie drauf.  Und bei benchmark sind dann 80 oder 85 grad, ist dann immer noch weit unter den von Intel spezifischen Vorgaben.


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

100°C bezieht sich auf die Tjmax = Die höchst zulässig Temperatur vor dem Heruntertakten.
Intel gibt auch ein maximales Powerlimit vor 95W und maximalen Turbo für einen Kern =4,3 Ghz (beim 8600K).

In wie weit betreibst du deinen Prozessor jetzt innerhalb der Spezifikationen?

Aber egal, darum geht's gar nicht. Mit deinem NH-D15 hast du schon eine verdammt gute Kühllösung und ich hab Gestern geschrieben du solltest dich vielleicht einmal informieren über "How to... Overclock coffee lake".
Warum? Mit etwas tweaken bekommst du vielleicht bei weniger elektrischer Leistung mehr Rechenleistung und schonst nebenbei noch die Spannungswandler des Mainboards.


----------



## vlim (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> In deinem Fall würde es hinsichtlich der niedrigeren Temperaturen sinnvoll sein zu köpfen. 80°C ist, auch wenn es gut in der Toleranz liegt, eine Temperatur, die mir auf Dauer einfach viel zu hoch ist.



Ist ja nicht auf Dauer, es war ja ein Extremetest (Prime95). Im normalen Alltagsbetrieb kommt die Cpu nicht auf Temperaturen > 80°.

Meine Cpu-Temp. kommt in Prime95 so auf max 78°. Im Alltag selten über 65°.



chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir mit meiner Erfahrung zu dem Thema etwas helfen.



Ich finde du hast ihn schlecht beraten.


----------



## Hauwexis (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Also intel gibt an das man den 8600k oder 8700K mit bis zu 100 Grad auf Dauer betreiben kann.
> Wenn ich da jetzt bei Spielen in einem Bereich bin mit vielleicht 75 Grad bin, dann ist das ja alles völlig im Rahmen von Intel. Und sollte er abrauchen, naja da ich nicht geköpft habe habe ich dann eh Garantie drauf.  Und bei benchmark sind dann 80 oder 85 grad, ist dann immer noch weit unter den von Intel spezifischen Vorgaben.




Ich würde dir nur raten nochmal von vorne mit dem Übertakten anzufangen. Du hast es komplett falsch angegangen. Wenn deine Worker schon aussteigen läuft er Definitiv nicht stabil.  Da liegt ja gerade die Kunst drin das das nicht passiert und die CPU von den Temperaturen noch im grünen Bereich liegt für Dauerbetrieb. Hinzu kommt dann noch die Lautstärke des PCs. Was meinst du was abgeht wenn du den die ganze Zeit bei 90°C+ betreibst. Da drehen alle Lüfter voll auf. Ein startender Düsenjet ist dagegen dann vermutlich Flüsterleise. Das kann ja dann auch nicht der Sinn der Sache sein.

Lies dir am besten Anleitungen  für den 8600K durch und übertakte das dann genau so wie es dort steht. Wenn deine Worker aussteigen musste du eben Schrittweise die CPU Core /Cache Voltage erhöhen in 0,005V Schritten  (steht im entsprechenden Menü im UEFI Bios meist dabei welche Schritte empfohlen sind) vorausgesetzt du hast die anderen Werte vorher auch richtig eingestellt.  Das ganze dann solange bis die Worker am laufen bleiben. Kann sein das du halt nen Bluescreen bekommst oder der PC einfriert. Dann läuft er nicht stabil. Ebenso wenn einfach nur die Worker aussteigen. Habe das gleiche auch gehabt beim Übertakten. Dann weiter Schritt für Schritt die Spannung erhöhen und wieder Prime95 durchlaufen lassen da kann man gut und gerne  10-20 mal den Rechner neustarten und im Bios die Werte verändern. Das ist dann eben so. Solange bis Prime 95 komplett durchläuft. 

Es gibt so viele gute Anleitungen. Einfach mal eine raussuchen oder hier im Forum schauen.
Das Köpfen macht einen sehr großen Sinn.
1. Temperatur. Da wird gesagt 10-20 °C niedriger als ohne Köpfen. Manche Leute sagen das es sogar noch mehr gebracht hat. 
2. Lautstärke wird geringer weil weniger Temperatur= niedrigere Lüfterdrehzahlen von CPU und Gehäuselüfter etc. Das kann für jeden Interessant sein der Richtung Silent gehen will.
3. Evtl mehr Potenzial beim Übertakten. Wenn die CPU nämlich noch Reserven hat was die Spannungen angeht aber man diese wegen der Temperatur nicht ausnutzen konnte, dann kann man jetzt den Rest rausholen.

Also wie du siehst sind das 3 gute Gründe die dafür sprechen. Die Erfahrungswerte die hier gemacht wurden sind ja auch nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Das hat schon alles seinen Sinn. Ist halt nicht die feine Englische Art das du die Jungs und Mädels hier so  hinstellst als hätten sie alle keine Ahnung.  Eine CPU die 5GHz mitmacht ist schon eine Seltenheit. Vor allem wenn du mal bei Caseking vorbeischaust und dir vom 8auer die geköpften CPU Angebote anschaust. Die wurden nicht umsonst geköpft. Erst damit schaffen die die 5.0 / 5,1 /5,2 GHz. Ohne das Köpfen wäre das erst gar nicht möglich. Deshalb ist es auch nahezu ausgeschlossen das deine CPU das ohne Köpfen schafft. Ich rede von stabil. Denn nur wenn sie stabil läuft ist sie erfolgreich übertaktet.

Mach dir lieber nochmal ein paar Gedanken drüber und gehe nochmal mit Ruhe an die Sache ran, Schritt für Schritt.

Ich habe meinen 6700K stabil auf 4,5GHz übertaktet bei 81°C. Da lief er stabil durch. Dann habe ich die 4,6GHz Marke versucht und das war einfach nicht machbar. Die Temperaturen driften da ins Jenseits und man müsste der CPU deutlich mehr Spannung geben. Das lohnt dann irgendwo nicht mehr. Vor allem weil meiner ungeköpft ist und ich auch nicht das Top Modell von CPU Kühler installiert habe. Deswegen kann es eigentlich nicht sein das deiner so ohne weiteres auf 5GHz läuft. Nach oben hin wird die Lüft ganz schön Dünn.


----------



## hdtogo (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Du solltest mal die letztn bBilder anschauen von mir. Da steig mal gar nix aus. Und die Temperatur ist nicht 90 Grad sondern nicht mal 80 Grad.
Und der CPU Lüfter rennt fixiert auf 1000 u und alle andern auf 900. 
Und das ganze bei 5 GHz stabil ohne Köpfen und nur mit Luft kühlung. 
Denke ja nicht das es so falsch ist was ich da machen. Wobei der v core auch immer unter 1,4 volt bleibt. Oder besser gesagt 1.37 volt kaum übersteigt. 
Und diese Werte Wind nur in benchmarks zu erreichen. Ingame usw wird es noch weit wenger
.


----------



## Neppi88 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Du solltest mal die letztn bBilder anschauen von mir. Da steig mal gar nix aus. Und die Temperatur ist nicht 90 Grad sondern nicht mal 80 Grad.
> Und der CPU Lüfter rennt fixiert auf 1000 u und alle andern auf 900.
> Und das ganze bei 5 GHz stabil ohne Köpfen und nur mit Luft kühlung.
> Denke ja nicht das es so falsch ist was ich da machen. Wobei der v core auch immer unter 1,4 volt bleibt. Oder besser gesagt 1.37 volt kaum übersteigt.
> ...



Man sieht auf den Bildern leider nicht wie lange das da lief. Muss man dir wohl einfach glaube. ( kann ja auch Grad erst angeworfen worden sein) 

Und wenn es für deine Ansprüche so i.o. 
Warum immer so Hard über Sinnhaftigkeit gestritten wird.


----------



## pope82 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

die diskussion über die sinnhaftigkeit des köpfens kann man schon führen.
bei nem low-end prozessor wie dem 8600k halte ich köpfen tatsächlich auch für unnötig (ich würds natürlich trotzdem machen, weil es geil ist  )
aber grundsätzlich bekommt man das kleine ding natürlich auch so gekühlt.
bei 10-18-kernern kann es aber durchaus sinn machen, wenn man sie hart übertakten will.
die diskussion hier wird  halt leider dadurch korrumpiert, dass der versuchsaufbau des TE einfach fail war


----------



## butzbert (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



pope82 schrieb:


> die diskussion über die sinnhaftigkeit des köpfens kann man schon führen.
> bei nem low-end prozessor wie dem 8600k halte ich köpfen tatsächlich auch für unnötig (ich würds natürlich trotzdem machen, weil es geil ist  )
> aber grundsätzlich bekommt man das kleine ding natürlich auch so gekühlt.
> bei 10-18-kernern kann es aber durchaus sinn machen, wenn man sie hart übertakten will.
> die diskussion hier wird  halt leider dadurch korrumpiert, dass der versuchsaufbau des TE einfach fail war



Tja jeder fängt mal an oder nicht?

Wenn man ne VCore unter 1,40 Volt setzen möchte. Braucht keiner zu köpfen. 
Trifft auf jeden Fall bei 4-6 Kerner zu,wie sich das bei mehr Kernen verhält hab ich keine Erfahrung. 

Das Argument mit der hohen Lüfterdrehzal und der Lautstärke fällt für mich auch weg. Wenn ich es leise haben will und OC machen will. Dann hab ich sowieso keinen Stock Kühler. Für die das Geld knapp ist reicht ein Alpenföhn und alles unter 1,4 Volt ist gut. 

Und mal erhlich wieviel MHZ kitzelt ihr raus über 1,40 Volt?


----------



## iReckyy (17. Februar 2018)

*CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Hauwexis schrieb:


> Ich würde dir nur raten nochmal von vorne mit dem Übertakten anzufangen. Du hast es komplett falsch angegangen. Wenn deine Worker schon aussteigen läuft er Definitiv nicht stabil.  Da liegt ja gerade die Kunst drin das das nicht passiert und die CPU von den Temperaturen noch im grünen Bereich liegt für Dauerbetrieb. Hinzu kommt dann noch die Lautstärke des PCs. Was meinst du was abgeht wenn du den die ganze Zeit bei 90°C+ betreibst. Da drehen alle Lüfter voll auf. Ein startender Düsenjet ist dagegen dann vermutlich Flüsterleise. Das kann ja dann auch nicht der Sinn der Sache sein.
> 
> Lies dir am besten Anleitungen  für den 8600K durch und übertakte das dann genau so wie es dort steht. Wenn deine Worker aussteigen musste du eben Schrittweise die CPU Core /Cache Voltage erhöhen in 0,005V Schritten  (steht im entsprechenden Menü im UEFI Bios meist dabei welche Schritte empfohlen sind) vorausgesetzt du hast die anderen Werte vorher auch richtig eingestellt.  Das ganze dann solange bis die Worker am laufen bleiben. Kann sein das du halt nen Bluescreen bekommst oder der PC einfriert. Dann läuft er nicht stabil. Ebenso wenn einfach nur die Worker aussteigen. Habe das gleiche auch gehabt beim Übertakten. Dann weiter Schritt für Schritt die Spannung erhöhen und wieder Prime95 durchlaufen lassen da kann man gut und gerne  10-20 mal den Rechner neustarten und im Bios die Werte verändern. Das ist dann eben so. Solange bis Prime 95 komplett durchläuft.
> 
> ...



Genau so siehts aus. Übertakten ist nicht in 45 Minuten erledigt. Da muss man schon einige(etliche) Stunden investieren, bis alles optimal eingestellt ist.


----------



## Jolly91 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ist die selbe Diskussion wie WLP bei der Grafikkarte durch ein Coollaboraty Liquid Pad zu ersetzen. Hab ich bei meiner EVGA GTX 980 TI gemacht, bevor ich den Raijintek Morpheus gekauft habe. Es brachte 3°C und 300U/min weniger an Lüfterdrehzahl. Siehe Anhang. Aber auch das Risiko das man gleich 800€ in die Luft schießt wenn das Pad arg verrutscht, zerfliest und die Platine nicht isoliert ist. 

Hab´s bei der Gigabyte GTX 780Ti Windforce 3X erlebt, Pad drauf, der Kühler ist nicht in die Löcher eingerastet, beim Kartenumdrehen verrutschte das Pad zur Seite der VRam´s, anstatt zur anderen Seite wo es gleich rausgeflutscht wäre, und ich bau die Karte ein, starte und beep, beep, beep. Der Wachmann im Kontrollzentrum der Karte hat jedesmal den Schalter umgelegt und die Karte ausgeschaltet weil die GPU binnen Millisekunden zu warm wurde.

Und noch einmal, schaut euch die Materialien an womit die CPU hergestellt wird, dann wisst ihr die maximale Temperatur. Silizium: 1.414°C, Kuper: 1.085°C, Zin: 231,9°C, Blei: 327,5°C und Cobalt bei 1.495°C. Also unter 200°C ist es der CPU wurscht.


----------



## hdtogo (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Naja. Multi auf 50. LLC auf 3. V core bissl erhöhen. Dauert hmm 2 Minuten. Bissl prime95 oder sowas. Nach 2 Stunden wenn läuft lassen. Sonst bissl am V core herumeiern fertig. 
Nur keine wissenschaftliche Arbeit draus machen.


----------



## Jolly91 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Mit deiner Methode dauerte es 6 Monate bis mein i7-3820 stabil lief. Ich testete es gerade einmal ein paar Stunden in Prime95 und dachte es hält.

Dann kommt noch der Speicher dazu, belegt man alle Bänke und will noch den Takt anheben damit man zumindest einmal an den Takt des Ram´s ran kommt, dann kann man schon an der VDIMM, der VCCSA und an den Einstellungen in der DIGI + VRM Control drehen. Je nach Board kann man an vielen Schrauben drehen. Da ist dann nicht mehr Multi hoch und fertig. Da gibt´s viele Parameter. Meinen i7-3820 konnte ich nur mit voller Phasenunterstützung starten, der i7-3930K braucht nur die dafür von der CPU optimieren. Dem reicht´s wenn nicht alle aktiv sind. Es gibt sogar die Boot-up Vcore, die dem Board vorm laden des BIOS sagt wie viel Spannung gegeben werden darf. Sonst hat man nicht die 1,200v sondern für ein paar Millisekunden 1,5v anliegen.

Dasselbe bei der CPU, Multi hoch, Spannung hoch und sich wundern wieso das gute Stück nicht will. Wenn man das Current Power Limit nicht hinaufsetzt hat man eine Sperre bei 150W, da hilft es auch nichts an der Spannung zu drehen.


----------



## Piep00 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Denke da rauchen noch ein paar pc von euch stabilos ab



WOW! Das wird ja immer im Studium gelehrt: Maximales Selbstbewusstsein bei maximaler Ahnungslosigkeit! Bestanden, mit Bravour. Köpfen hat Vor- und Nachteile. Allerdings, eine Seite für blöd zu verkaufen kann nicht Anspruch einer gesunden Diskussion sein.


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Meine CPU wird leider zu heiß wie man sieht... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...elthread-intel-coffeelake-36.html#post9258616
Da hilft nur noch köpfen..., oder hier 89°C beim billigen CPU-Z Bench:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal davon ab, bekomme mein RAM nicht vernünftig zum laufen, auf dem MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic Board waren 3066 CL16 kein Problem, hier bootet der Rechner net mal mit 2933MHz, da ist doch was faul.
Hätte ich mal lieber ASUS Hero Board genommen, nur das ist net so toll beleuchtet^^


----------



## 4B11T (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Du solltest mal die letztn bBilder anschauen von mir. Da steig mal gar nix aus.




Nochmal für Anfänger: du startest Prime 95 und Klickst im automatisch aufgehenden Fester auf den obersten Test, "Small FFTs" und dann auf ok. Standardmäßig ist dort "Blend" ausgewählt, da kommt meine CPU in den ersten Minuten nicht über 50°, wo deine schon bei 80° ist.
Und solang du dann keinen Screenshot präsentieren kannst, wo man sieht, dass du 1. Small FFTs hast (12K), zwischen Startzeitpunkt und aktueller zeit mind. 5 Minuten liegen, dann ist die ganze Diskussion nutzlos, weil du dein Argument niedriger Temperaturen auch ohne Köpfen einfach nicht halten kannst.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

OC wie du es beschreibst hatte ich am anfang noch gemacht zu zeiten wo noch feste vcore noch ging
Und es auch so nur völlig blauäugig sich seine hardware zerschießt

heute ist diese Gefahr beinahe ausgeschlossen
Bei meinen alten am3 system musste ich stolze 6 Monate testen bis ich stabil 4ghz und 2,4ghz Nb hinbekommen habe ohne irql und kernel power problem 24/7 alles lief
Hätte ich danach die Wärmeabfuhr besser im griff gehabt wäre das auch der alltags max OC geworden wurde dann aber aus diesen grund nur 3,8ghz,aber ich wusste das es ging mit der cpu
altes System phenom2 x6 1090t max heat 62°c Sommer


mein derzeitiges system haswel-e ist OC nur mit stärkere Kühlung machbar
@stock komme ich bei 1,07v und 120w =112
~ 66°c
tcase ist 75°c mit puffer
tjunction ist 90°c
Mit dieser vcore komme ich locker ohne was zu ändern im uefi auf 4ghz müsste aber fest im uefi 140w long duration ansetzen  temp anstieg etwa 90°c
bessere Kühlung vermutlich bis 70°c
das max an oc wird vermutlich bei 4,2ghz liegen sofern ich das temp limit einhalte
und haswel-e wird schnell heiß
Weil mein mainboard kein vid beherrscht und ich somit blind irgendwelche vcore einstellen müsste und dann llc experimentieren würde ich das system nicht unter 1 jahr stabil bekommen.
Die methode die ich verwende basiert auf intels turbo funktion somit ist der max takt temp und tdp limitiert
Und das mainboard bestimmt das maximum
da uist nix mit 1,3v und 4,6ghz das wird nie stabil hier muss ich jede multi einzel etwa 1std prime95 +cinebench und 3d,mark laufen lassen
und dann habe ich eventuell nee ahnung ob das 24/7 stabil wird
bis 4ghz ist das kein problem danach wirds schwer
Und jetzt kommt es
Mir reicht meine cpu leistung für die gpu aus.

Eine gtx1060 bekomme ich immer ausgelastet aber ab gtx1080 müsste ich auf 4,2ghz gehen
bei derzeitigen games
Bei gtx1080ti (etwa die leistung ab 2021 als gtx3060 oder 1360) müsste ich schon auf 4,4ghz OC und wäre so gerade noch fähig diese gpu in 90% auszulasten
Und das nur bei titeln die gpu stärker belastet als cpu
Ab 4,6ghz habe ich eine chance das ich die gpu bei 1440p auslaste
aber das ist musik in 4 Jahren
man stelle sich vor ich würde da einen high end chip nehmen da könnte ich unter UHD die güu nicht ansatzweise auslasten
Welche fps das sind ist wie immer relativ
bei meiner gtx1060 bekomme ich seltens weniger als 60fps und das bei max settings in games
Sehr erfreulich ist dabei vulkan als api nicht unter 120fps wolfenstein2 tnc
ich oc nur dann wenn meine gpu nicht ausgelastet ist

Für encoding brauche ich 100% stabilität wer nämlich hevc encoded ~18fps der wil seine videos die auf max qualität getrimmt sind nicht andauernd neu encoden.
Obwohl ich derzeit vom h264 und hevc gpgpu sehr begeistert bin 
momentan encode ich nur tv aufnahmen die sowieso schlechte Qualität haben und nur bitrate limitiert werden bei erneuten encode
Da rette ich keine qualität aber sobald ich gamestreams aufgezeichnet habe und geschnitten auf max Bildqualität mit Farbkorrektur was leider notwendig ist bei Programmen beim schneiden diese sind auf tv standards beschnitten.
Da will ich maximale qualität und das dauert beim export da kann ich kein bsod wegen kernel power oder irql riskieren.

ich oc schon sehr lange und ich weiß das einfach multi rauf vcore auf festen wert nicht geht
da muss man ständig testen das zickige ist oft der imc und die vcore llc Einstellung
Schon erlebt das nach 4 Wochen stabil immer mal ein bsod kam und ich die vcore anheben musste
Bis ich in ein temp limit renne.
Das was du machst ist extrem noobmäßig und nicht ernst zu nehmen stabil sind deine 5ghz sicherlich nicht.
Bei amd konnte ich nachjustieren bei intel geht das nicht mehr hier hilft nur mehr Saft drauf und herausfinden ob das mainboard das mitmacht
CPu sind schon lange nicht mehr silicon lottery das ist mehr wie stark sind deine vrm
vcore heizt deine cpu punktuelle auf, core temps
ampere nicht
Das heizt deine Plattform auf sofern nicht gekühlt bekommst, vrm Kühlung .


----------



## blautemple (18. Februar 2018)

*CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Besonders weit habe ich deinen Beitrag nicht gelesen (ist ja auch extrem unverständlich), aber wie kommst du auf den Quark das es keine fixe VCore mehr gibt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Man kann sich sparen seine Beiträge zu lesen.
Wenn man sich doch mal durchkämpft hat man danach böse Gehirnverwindungen wegen der Schreibweise und Gedankensprünge. Und vorallem hat es sich dann nicht mal gelohnt zu lesen, weil das meiste nur Unsinn und falsch ist.


----------



## hdtogo (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ca 1 Stunde ändert sich da auch nix mehr. Bin bei prime meist 25% unter dem von Intel  vorgegeben Spezifikationen.
Reicht mir so. 
Hab mir aber jetzt eine Aio  gekauft gestern mit einem 240 mm Radiator.  Und zwar eine Deepcool Captain ex 240 White.
Die war gestern bei Amazon im Blitzangebot für gerade mal 84 Euro. 
Sowas wollte ich eh immer mal testen.
Aber ob die besser ist als der noctua NH 15 D den  ich aktuell habe. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Die aktuellen 5 GHz sollten schon gehalten werden.


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Hier findest Du  einen Test, inkl. Vergleich zu Deinem jetzigen Lüfter: Deepcool Captain 240 EX im Test: So leise kann kompakt sein (Seite 3) - ComputerBase Das Ergebnis wäre mir den Aufwand für den Umbau und das Geld nicht wert.


----------



## the.hai (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach doch einfach Screenshots und zeig alle Worker.....Die Fotos sind nahezu unbrauchbar, aber du möchtest ja nichts lernen.

P.S. ja das mit der AiO war nen Schuss in Ofen^^


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Mach mit der Taste "Druck" einen Screenshot vom Bildschirm. Danach öffnest du Paint und speicherst das. Oder eben PhotoScape X von Microsoft. Dann gehst du auf Antworten, erweitert und lädst das hier hoch. So wie du das machst ist es nicht professionell.


----------



## hdtogo (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ok mach ich heute abend mal. Und es waren alle 8 Worker  1 Stunde aktiv. Bevor ich die Fotos gemacht habe.
So was von  penibel... Zzz


----------



## vlim (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Hab mir aber jetzt eine Aio  gekauft gestern mit einem 240 mm Radiator.



Im Extreme-Szenario bei 5 Ghz und max 81° C ist doch alles o.k.. Wozu dann noch eine Aio?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Basis warum vcore einstellen nichts bringt ohne vid Einstellung
Load-Line Calibration: why overclockers should care - CPUs, Motherboards, and Memory - Linus Tech Tips
Wer LTT nicht traut oder diese als comedy apple keine ahnung jungs sieht
Der sollte den Artikel lesen

Was da steht ist richtig ob die Schlüsse daraus richtig sind ist offen.
nämlich es kommt darauf an ob du die standard vcore @stock und standard vcore max turbo core kennst
Wenn ja ist extreme Einstellung das richtige
Aber die crux dabei ist man muss im uefi VID einstellen können
intel cpu ab sandy bridge ist die vcore indirekt einstellbar
Diese wird immer von der vccin abgeleitet
Die vccio sollte man niemals anfassen (imc und ram sowie mainboard spannung)
bei amd Cpu ist das etwas anders da steuert man direkt die vid an und ist nicht durch einen General Stromzufuhr abgeleitet
Daher kann man da auch ohne die vid einstellen zu können LLC nutzen
bei intel geht das nur dann wenn man vid einstellen kann.
das mal als Grundlage

Es gibt 4 modi
normal mit den größten drop wie stark ist mainboard abhängig die meisten fallen 7-8mal in 0,005v stufen ab
medium die spanne wird geringer max 5-6 mal 0,005v
high die spanne wird fast gleichbleibend zur vid max 1 oder 2 mal 0,005
extreme die vcore steigt ab der vid also bsp 1,03vid + max 8 stufen 0,005 auf 1,07v

Allgemein ist auszugehen das die idle vcore durch c states geringer werden das ist nicht die vid
ohne c states also constant müsste jede Cpu auf niveau der vid sein also max vcore
bsp @stock vcore bei 
idle 1,1v 
load 1,06v
durch die c states kommt je nach stufe aber dennoch im idle auf 0,6v (c5) bis 1,0v (c2)
Das bringt das Gerücht auf vcore = mehr Stromverbrauch was so nicht Stimmt
Der Stromvierbauch richtet sich nach der ampere Leistung des mainboards
Alle CPu sockel haben ein max tdp und eine min ampere Leistungsanforderung
bei so1151_2 ist das min 30a max 180w tdp
so2011-3 225w tdp
Wie diese 180w erreicht werden ist egal ob 1,3v mit 135a oder mit 1,1v und 160a
bei letzteren wäre dies sogar besser weil die cpu kühler bleibt
Was aber weniger der elektrische Leistung geschuldet ist den strom bleibt strom und ohne nutzen wird daraus 1-1 wärme
Nur bei mehr ampere wird der ganze chip gleichmäßig heiß und bei vcore punktuell
Da Staut sich die Hitze und mit wlp unterm tim ist das extrem schlecht.

theoretisch kann man die vcore nehmen und als vid betrachten ist aber nicht wirklich zu empfehlen
Weil overdrops die nicht realisiert werden können von den sensoren, die cpu schädigen
bleibt die frage nach was ist @stock der standard
bei meiner cpu vermute ich stock 1,03v 
max turbo core 1,1v
Das ist bei so2011-3 recht normal und bei gerade mal 300mhz recht viel volt zwischen 3,3 und 3,6ghz
nun müsste ich bei manuellen LLC anpassen dann je stufe multi in 0,5 schritten min 2 std testen und vcore solange anheben bis dann der Tagestest besteht 24std prime95 blend +cinebench und 3dmark
Also bis 4Ghz geht das in etwa 4 Wochen
Danach wirds schwer weil dann muss ich zusätzlich den ram prüfen weil ich gezwungen bin die vccin anzuheben
Was alle anderen Spannungen am mainboard anhebt
Die Spielraum ist übrigens 1,8-1,9v @stock bei meinen board 1,82v
Wie stark meine vrm sind ist offen ich gehe von etwa 150a aus

bei max 225w tdp vom Sockel ergibt das 1,5v tödlich für de cpu 
Vorher werde sowieso vom temp limit ausgebremst
Also das max ist wegen temp auf  195w begrenzt
Den mehr als 1,3v macht die cpu nicht mit
Sicherer Bereich aller haswel cpu 1-1,15v danach wird es heiß

coffeelake wird da erst ab 1,2v warm

Die turbofunktion OC Methode ist sicher und dauert keine 2 Wochen nur ist der max Takt eben nicht das was man erreichen will.
Sondern hängt vom mainboard und Kühlung ab. Manuell da mehr herauszuholen ist gewagt bis naiv
Das ging früher vor LCC also vor 2011 am desktop

Ab der einführen von LLC und den tieferen c states der cpu ist die ampere Leistung vom mainboard nicht mehr Statisch
Früher hatten mainboards mit amd C&Q oder intel eist  min 100a und diese lagen immer an
heute geht die spanne von 30-150a abhängig vom c state (bei meinen x99 Brett)
Versteht ihr den Unsinn mit geringere vcore ohne vid einstellen zu können trabt man im Dunkeln.

wer als hobby OC hat und am testen der hardware Spaß hat........... bitte.
 Aber als normalnutzer ist das fast Sinnlos

ich habe bisher immer Oc weil mir die Leistung fehlte und ich nicht bereit war für fast dieselbe Leistung hunderte Euros auszugeben
nur weil im Singlecoreleistung höher war und die Mulicoreleistung gleich kaufe ich doch keine Plattform wo ich weiß das diese nach 1 Jahr eol wird. und ein upgrade nicht mehr möglich ist oder sich nicht lohnt

ich wechsle erst hardware wenn die Leistung min 50% über dem liegt was ich habe.
und der nächste schritt dahin wird dauern
bei gpu wechsle ich nicht unter 75% Mehrleistung.
und das bei festen Geldbeträgen Unterbau max  700€
Wenn komplett Unterbau wie zuletzt board cpu ram und Netzteil (unnötig wie sich herausstellte)
Diese Entscheidung dauerte bei mir 1,5 Jahre
gpu max 300€ absolute Schmerzgrenze
Solche regeln sollte man sich machen den Geld verbrennen kann man immer.


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



vlim schrieb:


> Im Extreme-Szenario bei 5 Ghz und max 81° C ist doch alles o.k.. Wozu dann noch eine Aio?



Vor allem, wenn sie nix besser macht und nur lauter ist.


----------



## DARPA (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Man kann mit keinem Board die VID einstellen, denn dies ist ein fest in die CPU einprogrammierter Wert. Er ist abhängig von der Güte und ändert sich ausserdem mit dem eingestellten Multiplikator.
Das Board berechnet anhand der VID die VCore. Dies erfolgt unter AUTO als auch OFFSET Mode, bei OFFSET wird die automatische Berechnung lediglich am Ende modifiziert (halt durch den Offset Wert).
Beim FIXED Mode wird diese automatische Berechnung anhand der VID ausser Kraft gesetzt - daher heisst dieser Modus auch Override.

Load Line Calibration ist dann wieder ein anderer Punkt, hier geht es um die Beziehung von Spannung und Stromstärke - die Spannung folgt der Stromstärke. Die verschiedenen Stufen beinflussen dieses Verhalten, wie stark (und somit auch in welche Richtung bei extremen Werten) sich die Spannung beim Durchlaufen der P-States ändert.

Vccin gibt es nur bei CPUs mit integrierten Spannungswandlern. Dabei erfolgt die Aufbereitung der VCore 2-stufig. Die 1. Stufe auf dem Board (12 V -> Vccin) und die 2. Stufe in der CPU (Vccin -> Vcore).
Dies ist effizienter aber sorgt mitunter für höhere Temps in der CPU.


----------



## hdtogo (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Bei der Aio geht es mir ausschließlich um den optischen Aspekt.  Mein Thema ist schwarz und weiß. Mit einem fractal design r5 in Weiss. Mit Sichtfenster. 
Das hat sons
 keinen Grund.. Und das Angebot war heiß...


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Laut meinem Test kühlt die Corsair Aio rund 10°C besser als der Macho Rev. A
Der Macho ist schon ein relativ starker Luftkühler. Die klobigen Kühler sind mMn einfach optisch kacke und auch platztechnisch hinderlich und es ist echt nervig wenn man beim reinigen ein und ausbauen muss.
Wer kennt es net, dass der fette Klotz extrem stört, wenn man zB ein Kabel etc verlegen will bzw dort rum hantieren muss.
Wirklich Silent sind die nicht, dass sollte schon gesagt werden, nur laufen meine Lüfter leider mit einer mindest RPM von 800, von dem her passt das schon^^ 

Hab mal gestern bissl in dem Luxx Thread zum 8700K bzw generell Coffee Lake gelesen, da ist es teilweise echt so, dass Leute nach dem Köpfen entweder 100-200MHz höher takten könnten oder halt bei gleich bleibendem Takt von zB 1.36V runter auf 1.31V gehen konnten, was mMn ganz gut ist.
Leider ist der Delid Die Mate 2 noch nicht angekommen bei mir, den mir ein netter user hier ausgeliehen hat, dann könnte ich aus erster Hand was dazu sagen.
Ps Bezüglich der Bilder und Temps, vllt hat der Kollege den Rechner vorm offenen Fenster stehen, oder das Zimmer ist sehr kalt, weil die Umgebungstemp macht da sehr viel aus.


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ps Bezüglich der Bilder und Temps, vllt hat der Kollege den Rechner vorm offenen Fenster stehen, oder das Zimmer ist sehr kalt, weil die Umgebungstemp macht da sehr viel aus.


Du hast den Thread nicht wirklich verfolgt und gelesen, oder?


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Und dann willst du mal den Temperatursensor vom ersten rechten Ram Riegel entfernen und kommst net hin weil oberhalb ein Phanteks Kühler sitzt und das Isolierband sich neben der CPU Halterung des Sockels befindet. Kühler muss weg.


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



keinnick schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread nicht wirklich verfolgt und gelesen, oder?



Ehrlich gesagt nein


----------



## mrmurphy007 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Hast nichts verpasst.


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Sowas kann man nicht nachlesen. Sowas muss man verfilmen.


----------



## stuxcom (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Auf die Bilder die gestern folgen sollten bin ich ja immer noch sehr gespannt!


----------



## 4B11T (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Sowas kann man nicht nachlesen. Sowas muss man verfilmen.



es wäre lustig, wenn es nicht eigentlich traurig wäre... 

man darf ja nicht vergessen, er spielt sich vermutlich auch außerhalb des Forums als Hardware-Pro auf und verbreitet den Käse ohne überhaupt zu wissen wovon erspricht.


----------



## the.hai (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



4B11T schrieb:


> es wäre lustig, wenn es nicht eigentlich traurig wäre...
> 
> man darf ja nicht vergessen, er spielt sich vermutlich auch außerhalb des Forums als Hardware-Pro auf und verbreitet den Käse ohne überhaupt zu wissen wovon erspricht.



Und das womöglich noch bei wichtigeren Dingen. Ich finde es traurig, wenn Leute Falsches ohne Hintergrundwissen verbreiten, aber noch viel schlimmer, wenn sie sich dann nichtmal helfen lassen....


----------



## sgdJacksy (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Basis warum vcore einstellen nichts bringt ohne vid Einstellung
> Load-Line Calibration: why overclockers should care - CPUs, Motherboards, and Memory - Linus Tech Tips
> Wer LTT nicht traut oder diese als comedy apple keine ahnung jungs sieht
> Der sollte den Artikel lesen
> ...



Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.
Diese Thematik betrifft nur Haswell und Broadwell weil die Beiden das Feature "FIVR = Fully Integrated Voltage Regulation" haben.
Ab Skylake funktioniert wieder alles wie gehabt.


----------



## KnSN (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Aber egal, mit 5 GHz geht er bei Benchen nicht über 50 Grad hinaus. Auch nach 3 Stunden liegt die Temperatur zwischen 48 und 51 Grad.



Ich mutmaße, Du missverstehst die Definition von der Core-Diode (Tcore), welche ihre Informationen an das Intel Platform Environment Control Interface (PECI) übergibt, in der Relation zu einer CPU/VRM/VTM-Package-Phase (Tcase) des Hardware Thermal Control (HTC) "NCT6791D" von Nuvoton Technology.  
Entweder agiert einer der Sensoren zu labil, es kann dem Algorithmus geschuldet sein oder es kommt zu einer zu großen Phasenverschiebung, oder das jeweilige Interface übermittelt nicht den richtigen Sensor, was ich bei den aktuellen Plattformen seit Kaby Lake-S, Skylake-X und Ryzen vermehrt über deren Firmware beobachte. 
Auch dass HWiNFO bestimmte Sensoren von ähnlicher bis einheitlicher Definition auflistet, diese sich in ihren Messwerten stark unterscheiden können, zumeist stellt der erheblich kühlere der Package-Sensoren sogleich den CPU-Messwert von der Firmware, was das Anpassen der Lüftersteuerung eminent erschwert. 



hdtogo schrieb:


> Und mein PC steht im Wohnzimmer,  und ist absolut unhörbar. Auch unter volllast. Wobei das Gehäuse auch Gedämmt ist.



Also ich bitte Dich ... Wenn die Lüfter, ungleich welche, ein bestimmtes Drehmoment erzielt haben sind sie keineswegs unhörbar und die von Dir aufgezählten sind oberhalb von 400 U/min allesamt nicht *unhörbar*: Die Morphemen von "unhörbar" und "laufruhig" unterscheiden sich fundamental. Die Noctua-Lüfter sind unterhalb von 400 U/min wahrlich etwas leider agierend als die be-quiet!-Lüfter, jedoch oberhalb davon wendet sich das Blatt, dann dringen die mitteltönig surrenden Three-phase-electric-power(-6-Stators/4-Poles)-Kommutatormotoren der Noctua-Lüfter aufdringlicher ins Gehör als der Three-phase-electric-power(-4-Stators/6-Poles)-Kommutatormotor des be quiet! Silent Wings 3. 

Die Dämmung von einem Gehäuse macht sich teils nur zu geringfügig bemerkbar und bei einem solch offenen Konzept, wie Du es hast, andernfalls geht das Kühlleistungskonzept nicht auf, sodass schon von Makulatur gesprochen werden darf. 
Des Weiteren bezweifle ich, dass die Lüfter ohne hoher Last ihr niedriges Drehmoment beibehalten, andernfalls sehen die Temperaturen und respektive die Leistungsfähigkeiten katastrophal aus. 


Du fabulierst zu viel über das Theorem der Thermodynamik ohne die Terminologien zu wissen.


----------



## stuxcom (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Cpu abgeraucht oder warum postet er seine Bilder nicht?
Vllt aber auch hat er es langsam selber gerafft und sich fix vergraben.


----------



## Topper_Harley (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Dunning-Kruger-Effekt


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ich habe hier mal paar Temperaturvergleiche.

Nicht geköpft habe ich folgende Temps erreicht bei 4.6 GHz und 5GHz beim CPU Z Bench. (Nachzulesen hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...elthread-intel-coffeelake-37.html#post9260602 )
4.6GHz resultierte in 56°C, was eigentlich recht gut ist und 5GHz in 72°C, was auch OK ist für eine ungeköpfte CPU.
Nun erreiche ich leicht verbesserte Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht bei 4.6GHz nun 40-42°C und bei 5GHz 50-53°C, ok beim 5GHz run lief noch Cinebench, was mehr aufheizt, nichts desto trotz, ein beachtlicher Temperaturabfall.
Bis zu 16°C bei 4.6GHz und bis zu 22°C bei 5GHz Tempdrop.


Als nächstes 5.3GHz, dort erreichte die CPU wie man hier sieht 89°C http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...fen-voellig-ueberbewertet-14.html#post9259383
Nun werden gute 63°C erreicht, also ein heftiger drop von 26°C :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens ungeköpft erreichte ich 91°C beim Cinebench run bei geringeren 5.2GHz: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An einen 5.4GHz CPU-Z run war also ungeköpft nicht zu denken, da ich schon 89°C @ 5.3GHz erreichte, hier nun 5.4GHz bei max 65°C:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter letzt hab ich noch einen 5.5GHz Screenshot im Windows, beim Bench stürzte es ab und mehr als 1.416V will ich net drauf geben, mit ein wenig mehr Spannung und Feintuning würde ich den run sicherlich auch noch schaffen, aber ist Feierabend nun^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob ich mit den Spannungen meiner hart am Limit erstellten Profile noch etwas runter kann, habe ich noch nicht getestet. (butzbert wollte das in einem anderen Thread wissen)
Fortsetzung hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...elthread-intel-coffeelake-40.html#post9262191

Denke mal so überbewertet ist das Köpfen nicht wirklich, ist schon eine verdammt geile Sache 


Ps Natürlich kann meine Schrott CPU mit der von hdtogo nicht mithalten, denn seine erreicht ja kaum 50°C @ hardcore prime und ordentlich Spannung^^ (ungeköpft natürlich^^)


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



KnSN schrieb:


> Ich mutmaße, Du missverstehst die Definition von der Core-Diode (Tcore), welche ihre Informationen an das Intel Platform Environment Control Interface (PECI) übergibt, in der Relation zu einer CPU/VRM/VTM-Package-Phase (Tcase) des Hardware Thermal Control (HTC) "NCT6791D" von Nuvoton Technology.
> Entweder agiert einer der Sensoren zu labil, es kann dem Algorithmus geschuldet sein oder es kommt zu einer zu großen Phasenverschiebung, oder das jeweilige Interface übermittelt nicht den richtigen Sensor, was ich bei den aktuellen Plattformen seit Kaby Lake-S, Skylake-X und Ryzen vermehrt über deren Firmware beobachte.
> Auch dass HWiNFO bestimmte Sensoren von ähnlicher bis einheitlicher Definition auflistet, diese sich in ihren Messwerten stark unterscheiden können, zumeist stellt der erheblich kühlere der Package-Sensoren sogleich den CPU-Messwert von der Firmware, was das Anpassen der Lüftersteuerung eminent erschwert.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich in diesem Forum noch nie so dumm nach dem Lesen eines Posts gefühlt


----------



## KnSN (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in diesem Forum noch nie so dumm nach dem Lesen eines Posts gefühlt



Ja, ich übertreib 's gerne mal.


----------



## slot108 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

solltest du mal was veröffentlichen, ich kaufs


----------



## hdtogo (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ich ha  mir flüssigmetall bestellt. Diese Woche wird geköpft. 
Habe ne Aio Wasserkühlung gekauft.
Und ich dachte mir bevor ich die einbaue Köpfe ich die CPU mal. 
Verteuerung die Leistung nicht von dem Teil..
Is ne Deepcool Captain 240  EX White. Keine Ahnung,aber mir scheint diese Aio ding3ns sind net das beste.
Aber optisch sieht sie super aus..


----------



## 4B11T (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Schon alleine der Effekt nicht mehr das ganze Mainboard mit dem CPU Kühler verdeckt zu haben ist es Wert.


----------



## jhnbrg (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Ich ha  mir flüssigmetall bestellt. Diese Woche wird geköpft.



Wie war das nochmal? Ach ja, CPU köpfen völlig überbewertet!


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



4B11T schrieb:


> Schon alleine der Effekt nicht mehr das ganze Mainboard mit dem CPU Kühler verdeckt zu haben ist es Wert.



Stimm ich zu, hatte sonst auch immer Luftkühler (Macho / Cryorig R1 Universal / AMDs stock Kühler beim Ryzen).
Darum hab ich mich auch für dieses Board entschieden, damit es sich lohnt, tolle Leuchtkraft^^
@hdtogo: Dann mal viel Erfolg beim köpfen, es lohnt sich wirklich sehr, obwohl du hier in dem Thread viel ... verzapft hast.
Wenigstens bist du nun auf dem Weg der Erleuchtung, kein Grund nachtragend zu sein


----------



## stuxcom (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ich persönlich würde nur mit nem Tool köpfen.

Sonst wünsch ich dir viel Spaß beim Basteln und teile uns mal n paar vorher-nachher Erfahrungen mit.

Ich hätte mich ja wenn für die leiseste Aio-Pumpe entschieden! Ist das noch die Alphacool Eisbear?


----------



## hdtogo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Die Deepcool 240 Ex passt aber genau zum Thema, sieht super aus, hat keine schlechten Bewertungen und er im Blitzangebot für 84 euros  inkl Versand.
Beleuchtung hat sie auch. 
Und weil immer alle sagen, kupfer mit Aluminium würden sie nie kaufen, naja zusätze sind ja im wasser, 3 jahre Garantie gibt' a und so lange das dies echt mal ein problem wird habe ich den PC sowieso nicht.
Und wen doch, dann scheiss auf die 80 euros


----------



## hdtogo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

So habe die CPU heute geköpft. Alles gemacht  wie beschrieben. Habe jetzt nur wieder alls z gesetzt und eingebaut. 
Habe aber noch keinen Kühler drauf da ich die Aio Wasserkühlung heute abend erst montiere.
Na da bin ich gespannt.
Pc rennt schon mal, das ha ich getestet, ohne Kühler. Ging in 2 min so hoch das er sich h abgeschaltet hat. Im BIOS zeigt er zumindest meine meine i5 8600k an. Und dann seh ich noch 90 Grad cpu Temperatur und dann is er weg. 
Denke aber mal das alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Pc rennt schon mal, das ha ich getestet, ohne Kühler. Ging in 2 min so hoch das er sich h abgeschaltet hat. .


Keine gute Idee.... 
Hast Du keinen Boxed da, den man in wenigen Sekunden eingeklipst hat?


----------



## hdtogo (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Nur den noctua. Machs  eh net mehr ohne Kühler.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Pc rennt schon mal, das ha ich getestet, ohne Kühler. .


Damit hat schon mancher seine CPU zerstört.
Aber der andere Thread ist auch nicht gerade von Weisheit durchtränkt.


----------



## markus1612 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Damit hat schon mancher seine CPU zerstört.
> Aber der andere Thread ist auch nicht gerade von Weisheit durchtränkt.



Wie soll denn das gehen?


----------



## Defenz0r (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Wie soll denn das gehen?



Macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn man die Thermal Protection ausschaltet.
Der PC schaltet sich ab TJMax sowieso ab. Da passiert normalerweise nichts.


----------



## markus1612 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn man die Thermal Protection ausschaltet.
> Der PC schaltet sich ab TJMax sowieso ab. Da passiert normalerweise nichts.



Eben.


----------



## JanJake (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Heutige CPUs kann man Thermisch kaum noch zerstören. Bis eine CPU kaputt geht, brauch man 250-300°C und dann ist es direkt aus und vorbei. Das ging damals bei den Sockel A und 478 super. 

Wird eine CPU heute zu heiß, Taktet sie runter, wird es nicht besser, geht die CPU aus! Kaputt geht da gar nichts mehr. 

Aber um mal zum TE und dessen These zurück zu kommen, ganz unrecht hat er nicht. 

Was bringt es eine CPU zu köpfen? Gar nichts, die am Ende vielleicht etwas Kühler und macht 300MHz mehr Takt? Genial, statt 12% mehr Takt am Ende 15% mehr Takt. Dafür aber seine CPU vielleicht zerstören? Mir wäre es das nicht Wert. 

Takten muss man heute normal keine CPU mehr, es bringt auch nichts mehr und am Ende merkt man es eh nicht. Selbst beim 8700K, sind es von 4,3GHz @ Stock bis 5GHz nur lächerliche 16% mehr Takt und wenn es hoch kommt 15% mehr Leistung. Bei solchen Werten, hat früher keiner an OC gedacht. Da ging es direkt 30-100% nach oben und man merkte auch noch etwas davon. 

Meinen 955BE damals konnte ich von 3,2GHz auf 4,3GHz übertakten 24/7. Machen 34% mehr Takt und waren gut 40% mehr Leistung. Merkte man und lohnte sich auch. NB und HT wurde auch übertaktet! Daher mehr Leistung dazu bekommen wie die Takt Steigerung! 

Danach der 3570K, ging von 3,4GHz auf 4,4GHz und waren gut 30% mehr Takt. Gemerkt hat man es wenn die CPU was zu tun bekam. 

Xeon X5650 von 2,66GHz ging es auf 4,51GHz hoch. Machen fast 70% mehr Takt und am Ende in etwa eine Leistung vom 5820K @ Stock. Stromzähler wurde schwindelig, aber Leistung war da!

5820K ging von 3,3GHz auf 4,2GHz hoch und machten gut 27% mehr Takt. Merkte man schon recht gut in Spielen wo die CPU was zu tun bekam. Gerade da wo keine 4+ Kerne unterstützt wurden. Ein 8700K ist nicht wirklich schneller!

Ryzen 1700 von 3,2GHz bis max 3,9GHz, gut 22% mehr Takt im Besten Fall. Merkt man es? Nur in Spielen die rein auf Takt skalieren, sonst nicht. 

(Meine CPUs der letzten 7 1/2 Jahre)

Früher war ich auch immer auf Biegen und Brechen für OC, aber was bringt es? Wenn ich Benchen will, dann Takte ich die CPU hoch und gut ist. Aber normal, bringt es keinem mehr etwas. Die Sprünge sind dafür einfach viel zu klein geworden. Und es ist dabei egal welchen Hersteller man sich da ansieht! 

Aber das ist nur meine Bescheidene Meinung dazu. Ich würde deswegen auch niemals auf den Gedanken kommen eine CPU zu köpfen!


----------



## Defenz0r (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



JanJake schrieb:


> Heutige CPUs kann man Thermisch kaum noch zerstören. Bis eine CPU kaputt geht, brauch man 250-300°C und dann ist es direkt aus und vorbei. Das ging damals bei den Sockel A und 478 super.



WOAH, so viel Text 
Also wer uebertakten will, sollte auch koepfen.
Wer dazu noch einen 8700K im gleichen Raum stehen hat und den PC leiser haben will, ebenso.
8700K... freier Multiplikator.... warum sonst eine K CPU kaufen wenn ich nicht uebertakte? Verschenkte Leistung?
Kurzum, wer es sich leisten kann und das Koepfen sauber macht kann ohne Bedenken die CPU nach ner Zeit wieder auf Ebay verkaufen. 
Habs selbst gemacht und nahezu 90% des urspruenglichen Kaufpreises bekommen.


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Er hat natürlich gut reden mit seinem kühlen Ryzen, ansonsten kann ich mich Defenz0r nur anschließen.
Der 8700K schluckt auch nicht grad wenig Saft, vor allem wenn man übertaktet.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Also wer uebertakten will, sollte auch koepfen.


Die Aussage ist wirklich Unfug.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist wirklich Unfug.



Warum eigentlich? Naja, zumindest, wenn es so heiss wird, ohne dass man jetzt gleich eine richtig teure Wasserkuehlung hat ist das koepfen meiner Meinung nach schon ganz praktisch.
Bei CPU's ohne gescheiten TIM ist das ja oft so.


----------



## JanJake (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Duvar schrieb:


> Er hat natürlich gut reden mit seinem kühlen Ryzen, ansonsten kann ich mich Defenz0r nur anschließen.
> Der 8700K schluckt auch nicht grad wenig Saft, vor allem wenn man übertaktet.



Das hat mit Kühlem Ryzen nichts zu tun. Selbst wenn ich einen 8700K hätte, würde ich ihn nicht Köpfen. Wieso auch? Weil er dann paar Grad Kühler ist und ich vielleicht 5,1 statt 5,0GHz hätte? Gewaltig! 

Man Taktet eine CPU weil man es kann, nicht weil man es muss! Mein 1700 läuft gerade mit Boxed Kühler @ Stock. Nur der Ram steht bei 3200MHz, weil ich eben alles auf dem Takt laufen lassen will, für das es auch Spezifiziert ist. 

Und selbst wenn man nicht Takten will, ist der 8700K zu empfehlen! Denn der 8700 Taktet geringer! Der 8700K ist schon die schnellste Kaufbare CPU für den Sockel 1151v2. 

Jeder soll aber am Ende tun was er für richtig hält, wer meint es machen zu müssen, soll es tun! Ich würde es nicht. Am Schlimmsten finde ich nur hinterher das Geheule, was man auch hier oft liest, wenn die CPU dann kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Deswegen kauft man gleich geköpfte CPU´s.


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Kommt halt auf die Anwendung an, hier mal paar Temp.messungen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...fen-voellig-ueberbewertet-17.html#post9262187
Hab mit einem guten Luftkühler (Macho) 91°C+ erreicht beim Cinebench @ 5.2GHz, nach dem Köpfen und Wechsel auf den Corsair Kühler (siehe Sig), lande ich bei dem selben Test bei ~60°C.
Also ein Drop von rund 30°C, was nicht grad wenig ist, natürlich ist es nicht zwingend notwendig, ist aber nun mal geiler mit den Temps.
@ 5GHz gab es einen Temperatursturz von 22°C, konnte alles in allem bei jedem meiner Profile minimal die Spannung senken.
Das ist halt der Spaß am optimieren, "müssen" tut man da natürlich nix, ich hätte auch nicht von meinem 3570K auf den 4770K und von dem auf den R7 1700 und von dem auf auf den 8700K switchen müssen, bin ja sowieso immer im GPU Limit zu 99,9%

Edit: Ups Sry hab Mist verzapft, der Macho Kühler war schon längst nicht mehr drauf, alle Testwerte mit der AIO.
Der Wechsel vom Macho (Rev.A) auf den Corsair Kühler haben rund 10°C gebracht.
Lautstärke ist natürlich auch ein wichtiger Aspekt.


----------



## deady1000 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Hab den Thread nicht gelesen... 
Ist es schon zu spät um zu sagen wie genial Köpfen bei Haswell CPUs sein kann? 
Bin unter Prime95-Dauerlast von 100 Grad (Throttling) @ 4,0GHz runter auf 70 Grad @ 4,4GHz gekommen. 

Egal zu welchem Schluß hier die Mehrheit gekommen ist...
Wenn man den PC leise bekommen will und ggf übertaktet hat kann Köpfen nicht schaden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



JanJake schrieb:


> Heutige CPUs kann man Thermisch kaum noch zerstören. Bis eine CPU kaputt geht, brauch man 250-300°C und dann ist es direkt aus und vorbei. Das ging damals bei den Sockel A und 478 super.
> 
> Wird eine CPU heute zu heiß, Taktet sie runter, wird es nicht besser, geht die CPU aus! Kaputt geht da gar nichts mehr.


Fast alle CPUs sterben durch Hot Spots (Zerstörung der Sperrschichten) , egal was die Ursache ist.

Die Silizium pn-Sperrschichten sind bei fast allen Prozessoren bis 150°C temperaturbelastbar (*T[SUB]junction[/SUB]*).
Danach setzt die Degradation der Ladungsträger der Sperrschicht exponentiell ein und sie löst sich auf.

Leider ist auch hochreines monokristallines Silizium ist durch die Dotierung und Bearbeitung unterschiedlich wärmeleitfähig.
Wenn man Pech hat, brennt auch eine neue CPU bei zugelassener Höchsttemperatur durch.

Und ohne Wärmeableitung ist die Chance noch viel größer.
Da die Wärmesensoren meist auf dem Chip platzierte Dioden sind, können sie nicht jeden Hotspot erfassen und reagieren manchmal zu langsam oder gar nicht.

Man sollte keine CPU ohne aufsitzenden Kühler betreiben.
Schade, daß ich die abgeflogene von vor ein paar Wochen nicht geöffnet habe, sondern entsorgt.


----------



## pope82 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



JanJake schrieb:


> Was bringt es eine CPU zu köpfen? Gar nichts, die am Ende vielleicht etwas Kühler und macht 300MHz mehr Takt? Genial, statt 12% mehr Takt am Ende 15% mehr Takt. Dafür aber seine CPU vielleicht zerstören? Mir wäre es das nicht Wert.



das ist der punkt, DIR wäre es das nicht wert. d.h. nicht dass es sinnlos ist. das heisst nur dass du angst hast deine cpu zu zerstören 

übrigens ist dein satz wirklich sehr komisch. "köpfen bringt GARNICHTS............................außer kühler und 300 MHz mehr takt." made my day.....


----------



## 4B11T (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

CPU beim köpfen zerstört ist aus Zeiten, wo es noch keine Köpftools gab und Schraubstock und Cuttermesser von unfähigen zum EInsatz kamen


----------



## markus1612 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



4B11T schrieb:


> CPU beim köpfen zerstört ist aus Zeiten, wo es noch keine Köpftools gab und Schraubstock und Cuttermesser von unfähigen zum EInsatz kamen



Die Schraubstock-Methode ist ja eigentlich so sicher wie die Tools (funktioniert ja auch im Kern gleich).
Mit der Rasierklinge oder dem Cuttermesser würde ich persönlich niemandem das Köpfen empfehlen.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Also wer uebertakten will, sollte auch koepfen.



Dann müsste ich ja auch köpfen!


----------



## markus1612 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich ja auch köpfen!



LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUL.
Versuchen kann mans ja. Ob die CPU hinterher noch läuft, ist eine andere Frage


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich ja auch köpfen!



Genau. Köpfe mal deine verlötete CPU. Mal schauen, was das bringt. 
Bei Intel bist du inzwischen dazu gezwungen um wirklich was raus zu holen. Intel verlötet gar nichts mehr im Desktop.


----------



## hdtogo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ich habe jetzt meine CPU geköpft. Mit dem cuttermesser. Ruck zuck erledigt.
Aber meine Temperatur ist naja. Bei 5 GHz mit prime 95 im smalltalk test geht die an die 85 grad, mit der neuen Aio Wasserkühlung. Was für ein Dreck.. 
Da war mein Noctua NH 15 D ohne Köpfen besser drauf. 
Jetzt läuft alles auf Standard. Da geht es nicht über 50 grad hinaus.
Glaube meine Aio kühlung ist Müll, oder ich hab unsauber gearbeitet. 
Sollte ich es nochmal alles kontrollieren!?
So wars  leider nix..


----------



## markus1612 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt meine CPU geköpft. Mit dem cuttermesser. Ruck zuck erledigt.
> Aber meine Temperatur ist naja. Bei 5 GHz mit prime 95 im smalltalk test geht die an die 85 grad, mit der neuen Aio Wasserkühlung. Was für ein Dreck..
> Da war mein Noctua NH 15 D ohne Köpfen besser drauf.
> Jetzt läuft alles auf Standard. Da geht es nicht über 50 grad hinaus.
> ...



Hast du Flüssigmetall genommen zwischen Die und IHS?


----------



## pope82 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

da stimmt was nicht. vermutlich wärmeleitpaste/flüssigmetall  nicht ordentlich aufgetragen.
zum vergleich, das sind temperaturen eines 10-kerners nach 30 min volllast:


----------



## blautemple (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Köpfe mal deine verlötete CPU. Mal schauen, was das bringt.
> Bei Intel bist du inzwischen dazu gezwungen um wirklich was raus zu holen. Intel verlötet gar nichts mehr im Desktop.



Das bringt übrigens zumindest so ca 5 Grad und wenn du den IHS dann noch schleifst durchaus auch 10 Grad. 
Empfehlenswert ist das aber natürlich nicht, ich wollte es nur mal erwähnt haben


----------



## pope82 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



4B11T schrieb:


> CPU beim köpfen zerstört ist aus Zeiten, wo es noch keine Köpftools gab und Schraubstock und Cuttermesser von unfähigen zum EInsatz kamen



die gefahr liegt wenn überhaupt eher im kurzschließen der cpu durch zuviel flüssigmetall, als im mechanischen vorgang des köpfens selbst. 
wobei sich das auch durch handelsüblichen nagellack verhindern lässt.
oder aber man hält sich an die alte grundschulregel: "nicht über den rand malen, kinder".


----------



## hdtogo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ja hab flüssigmetall genommen. Im Idle habe ich jetzt 32 Grad und bei 3 d Mark zb 55 Grad. Nur wenn ich übertakte glaub ich ist die Aio zu schwach..


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Ja hab flüssigmetall genommen. Im Idle habe ich jetzt 32 Grad und bei 3 d Mark zb 55 Grad. Nur wenn ich übertakte glaub ich ist die Aio zu schwach..



Welche hast du denn?


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche hast du denn?



Deepcool 240 Ex


----------



## pope82 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

ich kenne die spezielle aio nicht, aber egal wie gut oder schlecht sie ist, 85°C in geköpftem zustand ist zuviel. das wäre ja mehr als ungeköpft mit luft....so schei ß e kann die aio garnicht sein.


----------



## amdahl (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Damit schließt sich doch der Kreis. Köpfen ist Unsinn weil sich die Temps dadurch gar nicht verbessern. Beweisführung abgeschlossen, case closed. weiter zum Grafikkarten-Thread mit der unsäglich lauten GTX 1080TI.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



amdahl schrieb:


> Damit schließt sich doch der Kreis. Köpfen ist Unsinn weil sich die Temps dadurch gar nicht verbessern. Beweisführung abgeschlossen, case closed. weiter zum Grafikkarten-Thread mit der unsäglich lauten GTX 1080TI.



lol was ein Unfug
8700K delidded hat mir 25C Temperatursenkung gebracht


----------



## hdtogo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Ich denke ich zerlegt das nochmal heute.. Glaube irgendwie stimmt da was nicht.
Kann das sein das ich zuwenig liquid Metal genommen habe? Hab echt zwar den ganzen Chip damit Silber gemacht aber eben nicht mehr.
 Und die Wasserkühlung ging wegen der Schläuche auch nicht t ganz ohne Spannung auf die CPU..
Kann sein das da was verrutscht ist, weil die kühlpaste war ja auch schon fix drauf bei der Aio..


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Ich denke ich zerlegt das nochmal heute.. Glaube irgendwie stimmt da was nicht.
> Kann das sein das ich zuwenig liquid Metal genommen habe? Hab echt zwar den ganzen Chip damit Silber gemacht aber eben nicht mehr.
> Und die Wasserkühlung ging wegen der Schläuche auch nicht t ganz ohne Spannung auf die CPU..
> Kann sein das da was verrutscht ist, weil die kühlpaste war ja auch schon fix drauf bei der Aio..



Es kann sein...
Schau mal hier:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Duvar schrieb:


> Deepcool 240 Ex



Ich würde nichts unter einen 280er radiator nehmen.


----------



## NotAnExit (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Das ist trotzdem zu viel, auch wenn die Deepcool nicht die kühlste AiO ist. 



> _Und die Wasserkühlung ging wegen der Schläuche auch nicht t ganz ohne Spannung auf die CPU.._



Nicht, dass da irgendwas gekantet hat und der Kühlblock nicht plan aufliegt.


----------



## keinnick (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> lol was ein Unfug
> 8700K delidded hat mir 25C Temperatursenkung gebracht



Und Du hast den Post nicht verstanden. Glückwunsch!


----------



## FunkyMaster (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Hab grad bei der Arbeit sehr wenig zu tun und habe mir die 22 Seiten reingezogen. Ich glaube meine Mitarbeiter denken ich sei verrückt, denn jedes mal wenn ich einen Beitrag von hdtogo gelesen habe musste ich schmunzeln bis laut lachen. Es gibt ja nicht viele Situationen wo ich mich fremdschäme. Das kommt nur vor wenn meine Freundin Germany's next Flopmodel schaut und ich mal 5 Minuten mit schaue biss ich nicht mehr kann. Aber ich schäme mich echt für hdtogo. Selten habe ich jemanden gesehen, der nur Schwachsinn erzählt und auf keine Hilfe aus dem Forum eingeht. Hoffe dieses Thema bekommt nochmals 20 Seiten damit ich mich amüsieren kann.


----------



## amdahl (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Dir kann auf die Schnelle geholfen werden: Was für ne Lautstärke. . Evga GTX 1080 ti  Sc 2 Gaming. Ab in die Tonne damit


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei der GTX 980Ti unter dem Morpheus. Immer schön den ganzen Chip bedenken, damit die Wärme auch optimal hinkommt.

Versuch es mal mit der WLP.

Würde da eigentlich auch ein Liquid Metal Pad gehen, ausschneiden, drauflegen und Deckel drauf. Man muss extrem darauf aufpassen das da gar nichts verrutscht sonst hat man eine 1000% Garantie das es die CPU samt Board killt.


----------



## FunkyMaster (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



amdahl schrieb:


> Dir kann auf die Schnelle geholfen werden: Was für ne Lautstärke. . Evga GTX 1080 ti  Sc 2 Gaming. Ab in die Tonne damit



Vielen Dank für den Link ! Jetzt frage ich mich aber wie sein PC so flüsterleise sein kann wenn die Grafikkarte so extrem laut ist. Entweder ist der TE ein Troll oder er schmeisst sich komische "Sachen" rein welche die eigene Wahrnehmung verändern.


----------



## butzbert (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



FunkyMaster schrieb:


> Hab grad bei der Arbeit sehr wenig zu tun und habe mir die 22 Seiten reingezogen. Ich glaube meine Mitarbeiter denken ich sei verrückt, denn jedes mal wenn ich einen Beitrag von hdtogo gelesen habe musste ich schmunzeln bis laut lachen. Es gibt ja nicht viele Situationen wo ich mich fremdschäme. Das kommt nur vor wenn meine Freundin Germany's next Flopmodel schaut und ich mal 5 Minuten mit schaue biss ich nicht mehr kann. Aber ich schäme mich echt für hdtogo. Selten habe ich jemanden gesehen, der nur Schwachsinn erzählt und auf keine Hilfe aus dem Forum eingeht. Hoffe dieses Thema bekommt nochmals 20 Seiten damit ich mich amüsieren kann.


 
Werd mal nicht so persönlich!


----------



## deady1000 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt meine CPU geköpft. Mit dem cuttermesser. Ruck zuck erledigt.
> Aber meine Temperatur ist naja. Bei 5 GHz mit prime 95 im smalltalk test geht die an die 85 grad, mit der neuen Aio Wasserkühlung. Was für ein Dreck..
> Da war mein Noctua NH 15 D ohne Köpfen besser drauf.


Warte mal... du warst der unsprüngliche TE?
Cuttermesser, "ruck zuck" und Temps mit WaKü schlechter als bei Luft = keine Mühe gegeben, selbst schuld.
Dieser ganze Thread ist doch beim Thema Ernsthaftigkeit nicht mehr zu unterbieten .

Ich respektiere das wenn Leute sich nicht trauen ihre helige CPU einzuspannen und auseinander zu bauen, aber es soll doch bitte nicht der Blödsinn verbreitet werden, dass Köpfen grundsätzlich nichts bringt.
Das ist einfach falsch.

Die CPU wird, je nach Ausgangstemperatur, um etwa 10-30°C kühler. 
Natürlich "braucht" das nicht jeder, aber bei manchen Leuten rennt die CPU einfach ins Throttling oder der Lüfter ist zu laut.
Desweiteren sollte jeder, der eine Wasserkühlung betreibt im Bestfall die CPU köpfen, weil sonst einfach zu viel Potenzial verschenkt wird.

Jemand, dem Temperaturen egal sind, kann auch den schrottigen Boxedkühler verwenden.


----------



## pope82 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei der GTX 980Ti unter dem Morpheus. Immer schön den ganzen Chip bedenken, damit die Wärme auch optimal hinkommt.
> 
> Versuch es mal mit der WLP.
> 
> Würde da eigentlich auch ein Liquid Metal Pad gehen, ausschneiden, drauflegen und Deckel drauf. Man muss extrem darauf aufpassen das da gar nichts verrutscht sonst hat man eine 1000% Garantie das es die CPU samt Board killt.



nagellack auf die kontakte. dann machts auch nix wenn flüssigmetall drüberläuft. 
einfach die anleitung hier befolgen, dann passiert auch nix:
YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Vor allem sollte man auch LM auf die Unterseite des HS machen, damit da kein Luftspalt entsteht.


----------



## Karotte81 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*

Oh Mann, warum verpasse ich solche Threads immer. Achja, weil ich zu selten gelangweilt in Foren ab'idle 
Aber der Thread hat ja wirklich mal wieder alles ... ein fieser Bösewicht, ein paar Action Helden, dramatische Ankündigungen, ein rasanter Aufstieg, ein tiefer Fall, Wut, Unverständnis, Drama, Einsicht, inkl Wendung dass der Bösewicht, von dem man dachte, er wird nun doch ein Guter sein, doch wieder böse wird und noch mehr dramatisches Behauptungen und Ankündigungen aufstellt, nur um dann später zu sagen, ist doch alles Bullshit   

Es endet auch genial indem er testet wie das köpfen sich auswirkt, obwohl er ne komplett andere Kühlung drauf hat. Ein extrem guter Vergleich, da weiß man ja besonders gut wie es sich zur Lüftkühlung vorher macht, selbst wenn man in der Lage gewesen wäre, das köpfen richtig hinzubekommen. Aber das er es überhaupt gemacht hat, nach dem Eingangspost und was ihn dazu bewegt hat  Also manchmal ..., manchmal könnte ich die Ironie des Schicksals einfach küssen, wenn sie greifbar wäre 



Defenz0r schrieb:


> lol was ein Unfug
> 8700K delidded hat mir 25C Temperatursenkung gebracht



Immer wieder schön wenn Menschen keinen Sarkasmus verstehen 



FunkyMaster schrieb:


> Hab grad bei der Arbeit sehr wenig zu tun und habe mir die 22 Seiten reingezogen. Ich glaube meine Mitarbeiter denken ich sei verrückt, denn jedes mal wenn ich einen Beitrag von hdtogo gelesen habe musste ich schmunzeln bis laut lachen. Es gibt ja nicht viele Situationen wo ich mich fremdschäme. Das kommt nur vor wenn meine Freundin Germany's next Flopmodel schaut und ich mal 5 Minuten mit schaue biss ich nicht mehr kann. Aber ich schäme mich echt für hdtogo. Selten habe ich jemanden gesehen, der nur Schwachsinn erzählt und auf keine Hilfe aus dem Forum eingeht.



Dann empfehle ich nach dem Grafikkartenthread auf die Suche nach den TIM Beiträgen zu gehen. Das hier ist zwar so gesehen ein netter, lauer Abendkick, aber die TIM Threads sind die Weltmeisterschaft, wenn du verstehst


----------



## pope82 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: CPU Köpfen völlig überbewertet..*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte man auch LM auf die Unterseite des HS machen, damit da kein Luftspalt entsteht.



das könnte der fehler sein, ja.


----------

